# 2019-2020 Illinois Thread



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hey All,

Using the search function, I found a "Northern IL" thread, but not statewide thread. So I figured with season less than 2 weeks out we should start one.

I primarily hunt Pope County, but will also do a little in Williamson County (I feel like a Northerner now  ]since I just bought a house and some ground here. Anymore I try to focus on hunting the Shawnee National Forest. I just really enjoy hunting somewhere different every day. I've really tried to utilize my kayak the past few years to access more isolated pieces, and my success rate has definitely gone up.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm curious on the EHD in Fulton co. I have not found any yet around my private ground but I saw some podcast where Terry druys mentioned how bad it was this year in Fulton. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudsy (Jan 23, 2017)

Eager for the season to get here! May everyone’s big buck dreams come true. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neverfading09 (Aug 29, 2019)

I’m dying to get out! I’ll be hunting Kaskaskia River by Baldwin Lake as well as Pyramid. 
Was curious how you guys would hunt a spot I hunted last year. 








Last year I used a climber from the left most spot. Saw several does but they were far out. Center spot was a scrape and several weeks ago I saw evidence of bedding. The right marker is noting it’s a bean field. So....where would you hunt this spot? I’m new to this. Only my second year.. TIA! 

Good luck to all.


----------



## TheGreek (Apr 30, 2018)

I’ve been waiting for this thread since last season. I hunt public land in west central Illinois. Really looking forward to this season.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

neverfading09 said:


> I’m dying to get out! I’ll be hunting Kaskaskia River by Baldwin Lake as well as Pyramid.
> Was curious how you guys would hunt a spot I hunted last year.
> 
> View attachment 6934281
> ...


I’m not super familiar with the area, but I did an internship at the mine in Marissa back in college and hunted Pyramid a couple times. Is that red line denoting a creek? I’m on my phone and my picture quality is garbage.


----------



## wango tango (Jun 28, 2009)

I’m in Fulton county and deer numbers seem very good. Anecdotal but seeing lots of different bucks. Higher than years past. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudsy (Jan 23, 2017)

neverfading09 said:


> I’m dying to get out! I’ll be hunting Kaskaskia River by Baldwin Lake as well as Pyramid.
> Was curious how you guys would hunt a spot I hunted last year.
> 
> View attachment 6934281
> ...


I’d look a little more into where you seen those does exit the timber/bedding. May find a good bedding area and could lead to a buck that enters the field after dark. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbruns (Nov 27, 2018)

TheGreek said:


> I’ve been waiting for this thread since last season. I hunt public land in west central Illinois. Really looking forward to this season.


I hunt public land in west central too as well as some small private parcels. Season can't get here soon enough!


----------



## neverfading09 (Aug 29, 2019)

TheGreek said:


> I’ve been waiting for this thread since last season. I hunt public land in west central Illinois. Really looking forward to this season.


Mind if I ask what public grounds? I live in Columbia and I’m looking for spots close-ish to home.


----------



## neverfading09 (Aug 29, 2019)

RidgeNinja91 said:


> I’m not super familiar with the area, but I did an internship at the mine in Marissa back in college and hunted Pyramid a couple times. Is that red line denoting a creek? I’m on my phone and my picture quality is garbage.



Red/orange line is a topographical marking. It dips down to a small creek.


----------



## TexasBuck (Aug 9, 2018)

So first question would be, where do they bed primarily? Second question is where is the nearest corn field? I would get between those two areas and try to use the natural topography to your advantage and sit the narrowest funnels with a NW wind stand and a South/ East wind stand. Looks like Baldwin Lake is an obvious funnel and I would assume the Kalaskia River as well. Look for well used trails on North and South end of those trees and get on 'em! Sit all day during pre-rut/ rut. Full moon during peak of the rut this year will make for some awesome midday hunting...!! 

I'm hunting prime farmland about 2 hours NW of you this year. Can't wait for November...!! Good luck....!!


----------



## HuntIL2 (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm hunting JoDaviess County....Good Luck to everyone this season and be safe out there!!!!1


----------



## jpinkerton (Sep 24, 2017)

neverfading09 said:


> I’m dying to get out! I’ll be hunting Kaskaskia River by Baldwin Lake as well as Pyramid.
> Was curious how you guys would hunt a spot I hunted last year.
> 
> Last year I used a climber from the left most spot. Saw several does but they were far out. Center spot was a scrape and several weeks ago I saw evidence of bedding. The right marker is noting it’s a bean field. So....where would you hunt this spot? I’m new to this. Only my second year.. TIA!
> ...


I am up in St Clair county but have hunted Baldwin several times, never tried Pyramid. Last year I drew a first season shotgun lottery for Baldwin and watched a behemoth tailing a doe from 180 yards out. Big deer down there, just have to catch them on the wrong side of the cooling plant fence! I drew an IRAP property 1-15 October in Marion County that looks promising on Google earth. Can't wait to put boots on the ground and hunt them hard (fingers crossed for a cold front).

I am always up for making the drive South. Hit me up with a PM if you ever want to stomp the woods together.


----------



## WVtreeclimber (Dec 12, 2013)

Ive hunted this area, and my mileage may be different than yours. With that said, Ive seen 5x mature bucks in daylight off a field by atleast 75 yards than hanging right on the edge. Just something to think about, possibly travel routes from where they enter and follow it 75-100 back into the woods.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

neverfading09 said:


> Red/orange line is a topographical marking. It dips down to a small creek.


What's the overall height change along that topo mark? Could the deer possibly be bedding along that ridge, facing the field? A prevailing west wind and a creek (barrier to predators) would be at their back in that case. Seems like logical bedding to me.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

RidgeNinja91 said:


> What's the overall height change along that topo mark? Could the deer possibly be bedding along that ridge, facing the field? A prevailing west wind and a creek (barrier to predators) would be at their back in that case. Seems like logical bedding to me.


Deer love those predator barriers. If I ever wanted to create a bedding area I would be tempted to run a section of 4 feet high fixed knot fence that the deer could bed against on the upwind side. Hunting in ag country I can't tell you how many deer beds I've seen next to these fences along pasture and field edges.


----------



## McGavin Shooter (Jun 26, 2019)

Pumped for an Illinois archery trip this year. Headed to Pike Nov 9th-14th! Fingers crossed this EHD thing has minimal impact to the deer herd. Appears Iowa is getting hit pretty hard and theres quite a bit if time before the first frost will hit.


----------



## neverfading09 (Aug 29, 2019)

RidgeNinja91 said:


> What's the overall height change along that topo mark? Could the deer possibly be bedding along that ridge, facing the field? A prevailing west wind and a creek (barrier to predators) would be at their back in that case. Seems like logical bedding to me.


I've been thinking about setting up in those woods. The height change is about 10ft. Very gradual. I figure they have to travel that way to the creek and to the field for eating.


----------



## neverfading09 (Aug 29, 2019)

WVtreeclimber said:


> Ive hunted this area, and my mileage may be different than yours. With that said, Ive seen 5x mature bucks in daylight off a field by atleast 75 yards than hanging right on the edge. Just something to think about, possibly travel routes from where they enter and follow it 75-100 back into the woods.


That's solid advice. I think i'm gonna go back into those woods between the creek and the fields. Last year I spotted a doe being chased by what looked like a decent sized buck. It was pretty dark by then and they were over 80 yards out so it was hard to tell exactly.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

neverfading09 said:


> I’m dying to get out! I’ll be hunting Kaskaskia River by Baldwin Lake as well as Pyramid.
> Was curious how you guys would hunt a spot I hunted last year.
> 
> View attachment 6934281
> ...


I would hunt over a creek crossing back in the woods away from the field edge. The mature bucks will rarely come out in the open during legal shooting hours, you have a better chance of catching them on their feet in the timber. The creek crossings will act as a natural funnel. Just hang your stand near a crossing according to the wind direction and make sure your entry/exit routes aren't through the open fields where you'll be blowing deer out of the area when you come and go. If you can find an "X" where a creek crossing meets a trail that runs along the creek where the bucks may cruise for bedded does you could be in business. Any sort of natural funnel is the first place I start looking...creek crossings, ravines, ditches, inside edges of fields, fences, etc. Just try to setup with consideration given to wind direction, thermals, and terrain that may cause swirling winds that will get you busted.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

JC-XT said:


> I would hunt over a creek crossing back in the woods away from the field edge. The mature bucks will rarely come out in the open during legal shooting hours, you have a better chance of catching them on their feet in the timber. The creek crossings will act as a natural funnel. Just hang your stand near a crossing according to the wind direction and make sure your entry/exit routes aren't through the open fields where you'll be blowing deer out of the area when you come and go. If you can find an "X" where a creek crossing meets a trail that runs along the creek where the bucks may cruise for bedded does you could be in business. Any sort of natural funnel is the first place I start looking...creek crossings, ravines, ditches, inside edges of fields, fences, etc. Just try to setup with consideration given to wind direction, thermals, and terrain that may cause swirling winds that will get you busted.


Solid advice. There also seems to be a natural pinch point between the creek and the northwest corner of the lower field. There's another pinch point in the southwest. Might be worth the hike to check them out.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Opening day is looking warm! Projected temps are in the low 90s down here.


----------



## Hudsy (Jan 23, 2017)

I need a better wind direction prediction, or I’ll just work I guess haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hudsy said:


> I need a better wind direction prediction, or I’ll just work I guess haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know that feeling. I'm going to do my best to stay out of the woods until the first good cold front. I don't have a solid pattern on any decent deer anyways. The bachelor group I was following has moved or dispersed since they shed their velvet.


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

I'll be hunting in Pike County from October 29th-November 8th. Haven't been out archery hunting since 2009. Only gun hunting since.


----------



## littlegyptian (Jul 26, 2019)

Hunting near the Saline Williamson county line. Found a velvet 8 dead near a pond 2 days ago. First one I have found like that this year nock on wood.


----------



## miamivicedade (Jan 28, 2018)

Be thankful!! I am in northern illinois, in DuPage. Nothing in this county to hunt.


----------



## phoenix920 (Jun 27, 2016)

Saline, Pope, and Hardin county for me. Some private land, but mostly Shawnee.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

littlegyptian said:


> Hunting near the Saline Williamson county line. Found a velvet 8 dead near a pond 2 days ago. First one I have found like that this year nock on wood.


The house i just bought is down by Creal Springs, right where Pope/Willamson/Saline/Johnson come together. I'll still do most of my hunting in Pope though, which is where I'm from.


----------



## Jwterry3 (Jul 4, 2012)

tag


----------



## McGavin Shooter (Jun 26, 2019)

littlegyptian said:


> Hunting near the Saline Williamson county line. Found a velvet 8 dead near a pond 2 days ago. First one I have found like that this year nock on wood.


I hope thats the only one you find. I hear EHD is starting to ramp up


----------



## GoldenTriangle (Jul 27, 2015)

Landowners are finding dead deer in Adams and Brown County. Some areas quite a few, and others not as much. I found two last weekend that were near cameras. They had been there awhile. I think EHD has ran its course and most deer were found earlier this month. A few farmers are starting to harvest corn already.


----------



## littlegyptian (Jul 26, 2019)

RidgeNinja91 said:


> The house i just bought is down by Creal Springs, right where Pope/Willamson/Saline/Johnson come together. I'll still do most of my hunting in Pope though, which is where I'm from.


Your probably just a little ways down the railroad tracks from me.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

littlegyptian said:


> Your probably just a little ways down the railroad tracks from me.


Yeah, I'm not far off the tracks.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Mosquitos have gotten bad lately after the recent rains. I always hunt the early season, but I like it a lot better when the temps are low enough that I'm not swatting mosquitos and walking through spider webs in the timber. Starting to get that itch to climb a treestand though, should be an interesting season considering there will likely be a lot of standing corn around all the way through mid-November where I'm at.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

JC-XT said:


> Mosquitos have gotten bad lately after the recent rains. I always hunt the early season, but I like it a lot better when the temps are low enough that I'm not swatting mosquitos and walking through spider webs in the timber. Starting to get that itch to climb a treestand though, should be an interesting season considering there will likely be a lot of standing corn around all the way through mid-November where I'm at.


It's been dry enough in my neck of the woods that some have already started shelling corn and what's left standing won't be that way for long. Even the grass is brown around here. The mosquitoes are still ferocious though.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

RidgeNinja91 said:


> It's been dry enough in my neck of the woods that some have already started shelling corn and what's left standing won't be that way for long. Even the grass is brown around here. The mosquitoes are still ferocious though.


Most guys up here got started on time this spring but didn't get far before they ran into a 2-3 week delay due to heavy rains. The ground is pretty saturated from decent rains over the past couple of weeks and 1.5-2 inches of rain in the past five days or so, and they're calling for another 2-3 inches potentially tomorrow and Saturday. That's not going to help the farmers who are already well behind schedule just from a late planting standpoint. Lots of green in all the fields up here still. 

I've been shooting my bow in my backyard up against the timber this month and the mosquitoes have barely been noticeable, but the last couple of nights I feel like a cloud of them are following me around.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

JC-XT said:


> Most guys up here got started on time this spring but didn't get far before they ran into a 2-3 week delay due to heavy rains. The ground is pretty saturated from decent rains over the past couple of weeks and 1.5-2 inches of rain in the past five days or so, and they're calling for another 2-3 inches potentially tomorrow and Saturday. That's not going to help the farmers who are already well behind schedule just from a late planting standpoint. Lots of green in all the fields up here still.
> 
> I've been shooting my bow in my backyard up against the timber this month and the mosquitoes have barely been noticeable, but the last couple of nights I feel like a cloud of them are following me around.


I feel your pain. I've been splitting wood in the yard to get ready for winter and I've had to keep a thermacell beside me lately. My yard is treated for mosquitoes, but I guess it needs another application. 

Either way, we've got a solid cool front coming in for opening weekend down here. It's actually got me pretty pumped up.


----------



## TheGeoEngineer (Nov 25, 2018)

I have a 160" buck that was a main target buck that disappeared about 3 weeks ago after being on camera nearly every day... Fingers crossed its not an EHD case.


----------



## air rn (Mar 26, 2007)

Tagged. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RBBH (Sep 10, 2007)

Fayette County. I keep fishing until the bucks start walking around a little. Keeps my spot fresher that way. And I like fishing.


----------



## duckhunter92 (Jan 19, 2012)

Subbed


----------



## Mark2180 (Nov 27, 2016)

Any reports of EHD in Hancock County?


----------



## macomb mike (Nov 26, 2008)

Looks like the weekend weather will be favorable, high 60, lows in the upper 40's.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Got a nice target 8 that looks like he's gonna be dead in the next few days. He went from plump to bones. Looks bad. I know where he beds so I guess I'll have to check the creek that runs the property in the next few days. Sucks.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Tomorrow 
https://youtu.be/WyY1vSgNklg


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm probably gonna be *sick* on Friday lol. The cold front later this week is too good to pass up.


----------



## littlegyptian (Jul 26, 2019)

RidgeNinja91 said:


> I'm probably gonna be *sick* on Friday lol. The cold front later this week is too good to pass up.


In the 70's starting Thursday. Going to be a good weekend for hunting.


----------



## booner21 (Dec 3, 2007)

Good weekend if you had a mature deer on a summer pattern for sure. I of course do not but really wish I did

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jpinkerton (Sep 24, 2017)

Going to take advantage and put some work in on the IRAP property I have 1-15 October. Can't step foot on it until the 1st, so aerial scouting is all I've been able to do.


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

Today felt like I was in Florida not IL!


----------



## neverfading09 (Aug 29, 2019)

I’ll be out first thing in the AM. Fingers crossed I can report back here with good news 😜


----------



## WoodsmanRyan (Jul 1, 2016)

Good luck to anyone heading out today! High of 87 today in central IL and the corn will be a late harvest. You've got your work cut out for you today!


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

Got in to my stand around 5:30 this morning. By the time I climbed up I was already sweating up a storm. Had a little spike circling around me for about 10 minutes but nothing else so far.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm not going till it cools down , I hate stinking the place up the first few days !


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

4 in the headlights driving in....nothing out of stand thus far. Down in 10 min.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm waiting until Thursday and Friday afternoons. I was shooting my bow last night and the biting midges were awful, I'm going to wait until the cold front moves in before I go to the timber. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Headin out Thursday. Can't wait!


----------



## neverfading09 (Aug 29, 2019)

Been in the stand since 6. Flock of turkey got close but nothing else. Too much corn still standing in the fields around me here at Baldwin Lake.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Good luck everyone. I'm going out Friday-Sunday. It's just too hot to be enjoyable for me today.


----------



## efey (Oct 16, 2013)

I think I'd be going out with body paint on in those temps


----------



## littlegyptian (Jul 26, 2019)

Went out and sit by a water hole this morning. Seen 3 does. Probably going to wait til Thursday to go back out.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Skeeters weren't bad, fairly comfy but man 9 o'clock and sun up its time to be in the ac lol.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Hopefully I will be able to go Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Yeah, it's warm enough that I don't mind sitting in this air conditioned office lol


----------



## neverfading09 (Aug 29, 2019)

Spooked one walking out this morning. I had an arrow ready just for that reason. I drew back when I saw tail at about 40 yards. He stopped and boy the rack on him. Looked like 8 points. He stood there and never saw me. I had read a rule where i was that I understood to say that I had to shoot antlerless first. So I let him go and kicked myself hard. Got back to the car and called DNR. They said rule only applies to the waterfowl area. 

I’m still freaking out and frustrated. First deer I’ve ever drawn on and I could have easily taken him. So bummed.


----------



## neverfading09 (Aug 29, 2019)

Also I sweat my brains out on the half mile hike back to the car.

And holy cow the mosquitos this morning 😳😳


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

neverfading09 said:


> Also I sweat my brains out on the half mile hike back to the car.
> 
> And holy cow the mosquitos this morning &#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56883;


That's what I hate the most. Can't sit steady when mosquitoes are around.


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

neverfading09 said:


> Also I sweat my brains out on the half mile hike back to the car.
> 
> And holy cow the mosquitos this morning &#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56883;


Thermacell is your best friend in the early season. I had mine turned on by 8:00Am


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

AntlerInsane83 said:


> Thermacell is your best friend in the early season. I had mine turned on by 8:00Am


Thermacell is the best thing since sliced bread. I won't even fish without one anymore.


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

Anybody have anything to report?


----------



## booner21 (Dec 3, 2007)

It was hot today couldn't have paid me to be in the woods

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## air rn (Mar 26, 2007)

Same here. No chance I will be in the woods til it is much cooler. Maybe Friday eve or Saturday eve. Too early for me to think about mornings. Time is on our side. Patience and persistence. No need to educate them! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Falcon24 (Jan 15, 2013)

air rn said:


> Same here. No chance I will be in the woods til it is much cooler. Maybe Friday eve or Saturday eve. Too early for me to think about mornings. Time is on our side. Patience and persistence. No need to educate them!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Well stated. My thoughts as well. Easy to wait a day or two for the temp drop, if your schedule allows, that is. Good luck, everyone.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

AntlerInsane83 said:


> Anybody have anything to report?


I saw 8 does and fawns driving in on the field road this morning. Then about 7:30 I tested a rage out on a fawn at 25 yards and let's just say it worked. Much better entrance holes than even my rocket hammerheads. These less-than-stellar days are perfect for filling freezers at the meat farm.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I actually think these warm windy days are going to be good for the hunting because the crops have really dried down the last couple days and hopefully they'll be out soon


----------



## Fulldraw_76 (Nov 26, 2007)

Congratulations, you are the first one one to post a kill in 2019. 
I am waiting until the weekend for the cooler weather.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

This is the entrance and I think I'm sold on these 15$ per pack Rages that Midwayusa had on sale before season.
Had a good enough Blood Trail if you'll notice the Flies found the deer right away to LOL.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

wacker stacker said:


> View attachment 6944999
> 
> This is the entrance and I think I'm sold on these 15$ per pack Rages that Midwayusa had on sale before season.
> Had a good enough Blood Trail if you'll notice the Flies found the deer right away to LOL.


How about the exit hole?


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

The exit hole was actually just a little bit narrower. I think the blades are still in the process of getting locked in when they go through the hide on entry and they're not quite folded back all the way so they're wider. Short of the O-ring breaking it held up really well . There are a few small nicks in the blades but I'm certain it would kill another deer with no problem not that I would use it twice.


----------



## tdp51 (Feb 5, 2010)

Hats off to anybody that sat opening day, you are way more dedicated then me. Hot and sticky all day at work, no see ums, mosquitoes, chiggers and flies, I'm so happy the cooler weather has found its way back. Looking forward to that first hard frost.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I will be heading to my gravity flow wagon stand that is set up on one of my bean patches with my six-year-old son tonight. With the temp supposed to be down to 49 in the morning I think a deer will hang tonight. We watched a lot of deer walk right past that thing last year and my son said maybe this year we can get one we just didn't have any luck last year LOL. Since I don't shoot anything but really big deer or really little deer I'm banking on a really little one getting into some big trouble tonight in front of that wagon LOL.
In order to change my luck I guess I'm going to have to pick my bow up off the hanger :wink:
I even put a culvert with a nice Road planted in wheat for us and the deer to make their appearance right in front of the wagon.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

wacker stacker said:


> I will be heading to my gravity flow wagon stand that is set up on one of my bean patches with my six-year-old son tonight. With the temp supposed to be down to 49 in the morning I think a deer will hang tonight. We watched a lot of deer walk right past that thing last year and my son said maybe this year we can get one we just didn't have any luck last year LOL. Since I don't shoot anything but really big deer or really little deer I'm banking on a really little one getting into some big trouble tonight in front of that wagon LOL.
> In order to change my luck I guess I'm going to have to pick my bow up off the hanger wink:
> I even put a culvert with a nice Road planted in wheat for us and the deer to make their appearance right in front of the wagon.


That sounds like a really nice set-up.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Heading out of work in a couple of hours, will hopefully be in the stand by 4. I won't complain about the temperature today for the early season, not too shabby. 

I haven't been in the area I'm hunting tonight since August, I have a trailcam in there but have no idea what sort of pics it's gotten. I like the setup and the wind is really close to perfect today so I'm hoping to catch a good buck on his way to the foodplots from either a field of standing corn or the adjacent bedding area. I'm close to a steep banked creek that has a very nice crossing that should funnel them to where I want them, now they just have to cooperate for once.


----------



## Contender01 (Oct 7, 2015)

I heading up on the 31st for a week, I think I will be a week early but its the only week I can make work

Good Luck guys


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Contender01 said:


> I heading up on the 31st for a week, I think I will be a week early but its the only week I can make work
> 
> Good Luck guys


You still gonna be in south Pope? I've been seeing some absolute monsters on my drives in the evening.


----------



## shawtd (Jun 27, 2012)

Would love to get out this weekend, but my schedule won't allow it. Good luck to all of you that do get out there!


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

Was hoping to get out to a local spot tomorrow night (Just north of Chicago) where I've gotten a couple really nice ones on cell camera. My 4 year old has a fever so I might have to postpone it for a couple days. Mom is trying to get home a bit early so I can hunt so well see. If you can get in the woods, Friday and Saturday should be excellent.


----------



## booner21 (Dec 3, 2007)

With this weather some one had to kill a toad tonight right?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mbruns (Nov 27, 2018)

Had a 100ish inch buck at 15 yards this evening and he was the only antlered deer I saw today. I watched him make a couple rubs and a scrape which was pretty neat. Lots of does moving. We'll see what tomorrow's cool weather brings.


----------



## neverfading09 (Aug 29, 2019)

Saw a 4 point at about 100 yards on Wed evening. Called him into about 60 yards before he got spooked by either the large blind sitting on the edge of the woods or by my 7 and 6 year olds freaking out 😂

Camping an awesome State Rec and Hunting area here in south IL. I’ll be out tomorrow evening and Saturday morning. Hope to have my first deer to report. 

Good luck to all. I wanna see some more pics in here by end of weekend!

My little brother snapped these of me and 2/3rds of my children. This is what it’s all about for me. Making memories.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Lots of activity this morning. I saw four does and fawns along with two spikes who were accompanied by eight hens. It wasn't long I heard the hens putting furiously and flying into the trees so I jumped up grab my bow and sure enough here comes to coyotes. The one that decided to come to 30 yards died!


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

First hunt of the year yesterday afternoon and it was pretty uneventful. Saw several does and fawns but no bucks, still felt great to be back out hunting again. Pulled the card from the camera and pretty pleased with the pics it got since August. 

Going to try it again this afternoon, same property but a different stand.


----------



## ShortMountain91 (Jun 28, 2018)

Wish I could get back up to IL. Loved hunting there 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Movement has been pretty good. Seeing coyotes as well. Brought another fawn home this morning.


----------



## Kammeg (Feb 21, 2009)

Shot a doe last night on first sit of the year. Gonna be back out this evening if the rain holds off.


----------



## Mohegan (Dec 10, 2015)

RBBH said:


> Fayette County. I keep fishing until the bucks start walking around a little. Keeps my spot fresher that way. And I like fishing.


Like the way you think. Took a buddy out to my favorite lake the 1st in his new kayak, didn't notice the temp on the water, but getting out and loading up just after noon was very hot fer sure. 
Low of 41 Monday, hope to get my first sit in then.


----------



## jpinkerton (Sep 24, 2017)

Sat for a few hours this morning on an IRAP property in Marion County. Kicked up a deer on the walk in, and 3 more does on the way out. Had some promising trail cam activity full of gobblers and a handful of bucks. Looking forward to grinding this property out until the 15th.


----------



## Kammeg (Feb 21, 2009)

Later this week and next weekend the weather looks promising if the long range forecast holds true.


----------



## Fulldraw_76 (Nov 26, 2007)

Small bucks making scrapes. Had a doe and fawns in the plot and the small buck chased her out.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## air rn (Mar 26, 2007)

6 does this eve. 1 small 8 point and a 140plus 10 10 minutes before dark. Good sit. Weather is nice. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

I was able to make it out Friday, but couldn't make it work for Saturday or Sunday. I pushed into a piece of the Shawnee, but just didn't find the sign I was looking for. The creeks are too low for me to even reach some of my better spots. I guess I'll start hunting our farm a little earlier than normal this year.


----------



## mckbcat2000 (Feb 6, 2005)

The weather prediction is excellent for the IL youth season this coming weekend. Could be good. My boy broke his arm this past week ending his football and hockey season so he could use some good news like killing a big buck. Trail cams indicate the bucks are there, just need some good luck. Good luck to any other participants.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

mckbcat2000 said:


> The weather prediction is excellent for the IL youth season this coming weekend. Could be good. My boy broke his arm this past week ending his football and hockey season so he could use some good news like killing a big buck. Trail cams indicate the bucks are there, just need some good luck. Good luck to any other participants.


Hate to hear about his injury, but love to see kids getting involved in the outdoors


----------



## bucktailbob (Oct 31, 2018)

Don't forget your blaze orange this up coming weekend, Youth gun is Oct. 12 -14, I don't want anyone getting pinched by the DNR.


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

Kammeg said:


> Later this week and next weekend the weather looks promising if the long range forecast holds true.


My wife and kids are heading out for a long weekend to visit my inlaws. Trying to decide if I want to stay local or head to my main spot three hours away. I'd only be able to hunt Saturday but boy the weather looks good.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I've been seeing a lot of doe and fawn movement closer to 8. I put another little one in the back of the truck about that time this morning. Weather has been pretty hard to beat for this time of year.


----------



## Swampseed (Dec 23, 2009)

Weather this weekend should be great movement for the kids hunt, good luck to all the kids. Planning on my first sit for couple hours Saturday with the bow, Monroe county.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

This east wind has me bumfuggled. I have 2 stands for it and I've killed one out of each. Hate to over do it. Need to just coyote hunt on this odd wind I guess. Seems we have had a lot of east wind the last couple Octobers. I'm watching a doe in the beans about 200 yards across the road out my front window while sipping coffee I guess that's not all bad LOL.

I've hunted several evenings as well on our food plots and all the movement has basically been about two minutes after it's too dark to shoot which makes for an interesting time getting out undetected with little kids along.


----------



## booner21 (Dec 3, 2007)

wacker stacker said:


> This east wind has me bumfuggled. I have 2 stands for it and I've killed one out of each. Hate to over do it. Need to just coyote hunt on this odd wind I guess. Seems we have had a lot of east wind the last couple Octobers. I'm watching a doe in the beans about 200 yards across the road out my front window while sipping coffee I guess that's not all bad LOL.
> 
> I've hunted several evenings as well on our food plots and all the movement has basically been about two minutes after it's too dark to shoot which makes for an interesting time getting out undetected with little kids along.


I have no other options to help with that except to have super clean trails out and screened exits. When the deer are close hard to sit till the deer leave

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Page01 (Nov 8, 2016)

Seems to me like the last few years we have been getting more East winds for sure. Makes it tough.. who the hell plans set ups based on an East wind?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mibowhunter91 (Aug 21, 2012)

I have a few spots for east winds.... works out pretty good I don’t over hunt those stands haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm gonna try to get out early this evening and sit on a bean patch. Should be a heck of an evening.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm heading now to setup. Rain stopped. 


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Good luck this weekend. I've seen several cellular cams that showed the big boys were moving this morning, and I've already gotten one good buck texted to me that hit the ground today. I'm hoping to be in my treestand by 3:30 or 4.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Couple ruts ago we got a bunch of east winds and I was a bit screwed for lack of setups. I now have 3-4 stands that will work well with east winds.

I'll be out this weekend. It's going to feel like mid-November. Not used to having to bundle up this much this early. I'm hoping the deer are moving well with the cold temps - the wind is going to be tough to sit through so I'm hoping for some entertainment to take my mind off of it.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Do not forget ur orange this weekend !


----------



## air rn (Mar 26, 2007)

Should be a really nice youth hunt weekend. I have one excited 13yo boy. Got to admit I am pretty excited to sit with him. Good luck to all the kids this weekend and the parents out taking them. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Doebuster said:


> Do not forget ur orange this weekend !


You aren’t required to wear it are you? I’ve never worn it in October- pretty sure I looked it up one time.

I’m on private land with no youth hunters - maybe I’ll take an orange hat for safety if I’m moving around near a border just in case.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Doebuster said:


> Do not forget ur orange this weekend !


Well darn - just looked it up and it does seem to indicate we are supposed to have orange on. That’s a pain. Oh well, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Well that was a bust. Everything moved right at dark for me. 
I did see my target buck crossing the road towards my spot... but I was in the truck lol. He looks good in the headlights. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Saw 4 right at dark. Got to test my sneak out path I mowed a few weeks ago.and it worked.


----------



## neverfading09 (Aug 29, 2019)

I’m headed out this morning to my usual spot at Baldwin. Good luck all.


----------



## booner21 (Dec 3, 2007)

I will be participating in the youth season later on this afternoon with my 7 year old for the first hunt of the year. Couldn't ask for better weather.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## neverfading09 (Aug 29, 2019)

Saw these guys this morning as well as a bunch of does. Still did not get it done.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Watched a yearling doe for about 30 minutes at 20 yards on beans. Nothing too exciting going on yet


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Saw doe and fawn. Thats it for this AM. I am out for the rest of weekend. Not heading back in until Halloween.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Just got settled at about 3:30 on some Shawnee. I kayaked in to escape the additional pressure of Youth Weekend. 

Good luck to all the kids going out this weekend!


----------



## neverfading09 (Aug 29, 2019)

How’d it go? 




RidgeNinja91 said:


> Just got settled at about 3:30 on some Shawnee. I kayaked in to escape the additional pressure of Youth Weekend.
> 
> Good luck to all the kids going out this weekend!


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Dont have to worry about the fawn that was bedding directly in front of my gravity flow wagon shanty. She stood up about 5:20 this evening and my nephew perforated her. My buddies nephew killed a doe as well. I didnt see squat.


----------



## squid77 (Aug 12, 2009)

First sit of the year this evening on my Randolph county property and saw 4 small bucks and 5 does. Only 2 of the does got within range. Great 1st night out for the year.


----------



## Fulldraw_76 (Nov 26, 2007)

Very windy, all I saw was a doe.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thestudent (Nov 8, 2018)

Second sit of the season for me in Moultrie co tonight. Had about a dozen doe and 3 6 point bucks grazing in the standing beans. Only a doe came with in shooting range just before dark.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Saw young doe and fawn this morning walking out. Buddy killed a yearling doe. No scrape activity yet.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Found a few scrapes today and moved cams to them. Im up in the hardwoods this evening. Im guessing they surely on acorns now.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

One small buck is it.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Nothing walking in, nothing out of stand, nothing walking out. Total blank.


----------



## deadturkey (Mar 19, 2016)

Called in 4 longbeards. Deer were moving great all weekend.









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

neverfading09 said:


> How’d it go?


Seen several small bucks, but didn't find much for sign. Zero scrapes


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

deadturkey said:


> Called in 4 longbeards. Deer were moving great all weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Username checks out.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

4 does and 1 fawn on standing beans a bit after 7.
Got 1st buck on scrape pic.
Nevermind the incorrect t time a date. That cam won't stay correct.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

wacker stacker said:


> 4 does and 1 fawn on standing beans a bit after 7.
> Got 1st buck on scrape pic.
> Nevermind the incorrect t time a date. That cam won't stay correct.
> View attachment 6955475


Cool pic. He has a pretty frame


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Lots of new scrapes over the weekend. Still haven't seen anything worth drawing my bow for, but the doe/fawn population looks healthy. May give it another try Wednesday after work.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

2 does and a fawn this morning. Haven't seen any small bucks recently. It's been very slow in the evenings as well. Scrapes are really showing up.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Doe and fawn and 6 turkeys this morning. Still no small bucks.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

I've seen small bucks making scrapes the past two evenings while driving home. Can't help but feel the cold front next week will be prime.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Still seeing lots of does and fawns. No good bucks from the stand yet, but new ones have started to show up on the cameras this week.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

One basket 8 just cruising and feeding a little on beans at 8:15.


----------



## Fulldraw_76 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hunted McLean country morning and evening yesterday and very slow. One small buck and a doe yesterday.One spike and a couple of small eight pointers at seven this morning.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

0.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Finally found some buck sign on Saturday. Found several new rubs and 2 scrapes that had appeared sometime during the previous week. One was probably the size of my truck hood and there was a massive rub on the same tree so I hung a camera on it. It should really start ramping up soon.


----------



## Spartyhntr (Jan 31, 2012)

10/17/19 not sure why it is sideways but can't fix it.


----------



## macomb mike (Nov 26, 2008)

^ Beautiful buck, congrats.


----------



## Qtown Hunter (Sep 20, 2013)

Great Buck


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Spartyhntr said:


> 10/17/19 not sure why it is sideways but can't fix it.


Congrats! Nice work Spartyhntr!


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

This past weekend saw plenty of Does and dinks but nothing chasing. Saw a few scrapes and new rubs. Picked up a few nice bucks on cameras during daylight and night. Decided to execute squirrels in the mornings instead of hiding in a tree...


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Given it a go on this coming cold front. Taken a gamble and going to hunt my better corner of the field....some good 1s have been coming through there regularly. Hope I don't burn it.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Been awful slow here in Shelby.....at least where I am.


----------



## sprinklerfitter (Mar 24, 2008)

The last 2 days i have drove from macoupin county over to paris down two lane roads to marion and back 650 miles , i saw one decent buck last night at dark 14 other deer along the trip . i sure thought i would have seen more .


----------



## sirrobinhood (Jun 15, 2005)

sprinklerfitter said:


> The last 2 days i have drove from macoupin county over to paris down two lane roads to marion and back 650 miles , i saw one decent buck last night at dark 14 other deer along the trip . i sure thought i would have seen more .


Im headed down by you this weekend! Hope it gets better!


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

tick tock tick tock is it FRI AM yet?

This is the time of year where workdays just DRAG by... sheesh.

Good luck shoot straight be safe, all.

Let's see some big bucks on these next few forum pages!


----------



## bumper (Aug 27, 2004)

We Illinois boys know what the next 3 weeks bring....don’t tell anyone...lol. Should be some better movement next week with lower temps. Put em in the boiler room!!!


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Put another doe in truck this evening. Been fairly slow but its bound to speed up next week. Time to wrap up the meat hunting and start looking for the big stinky tough ones. The weather really looks good.


----------



## Gene94 (Jan 25, 2019)

Hey, PA resident here. I'm heading out to south/central Illinois to hunt the 11th-16th of November on private family owned property. Given good weather, what can I expect for the timing of those dates vs rut activity? Thanks

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

Put this guy down tonight. I’m seeing lots of buck movement. Most of it right after sundown. I actually missed this guy last night right at 5:30. Set up on him again tonight and he showed back up right around 5:45
I’m actually not seeing a lot of does in the woods. Lots of does hanging out in the crop fields that still haven’t been harvested but the bucks are moving in the woods.


----------



## Page01 (Nov 8, 2016)

Gene94 said:


> Hey, PA resident here. I'm heading out to south/central Illinois to hunt the 11th-16th of November on private family owned property. Given good weather, what can I expect for the timing of those dates vs rut activity? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


Hopefully by then most of the corn will be out. In my experience the majority of the big bucks will be on lockdown then. However, you will be here long enough you should have a decent shot of catching them between does. All day sits are highly recommend. The 11th has been one of my best days in years past

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94 (Jan 25, 2019)

Page01 said:


> Hopefully by then most of the corn will be out. In my experience the majority of the big bucks will be on lockdown then. However, you will be here long enough you should have a decent shot of catching them between does. All day sits are highly recommend. The 11th has been one of my best days in years past
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply! I'm a little worried about lock down but planning to put a lot of time in the stand so 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Scrapes are really popping now, and starting to catch bigger bucks sparring on the cameras. Going to give it a go the next two afternoons after work, thinking about taking 11/1 off as my first vacation day of the year. Mainly just because I'm tired of being at work instead of hunting. Normally 11/1 is earlier than I like to take off, but if the weather is right I will probably be in a tree all day.


----------



## air rn (Mar 26, 2007)

Vacation starts next Thursday the 30th. Will be off until Nov 18. I am ready. Hunted last night and saw 25 does and fawns in the standing beans. 4 bucks. No shooters. Scrapes opening up everywhere on my farms. In Richland. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bcnut5 (Jan 20, 2009)

Gene94 said:


> Hey, PA resident here. I'm heading out to south/central Illinois to hunt the 11th-16th of November on private family owned property. Given good weather, what can I expect for the timing of those dates vs rut activity? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


This is usually the best time to kill a big one if you can catch them in-between does. This is usually when the peak breading hits and I don't see quite as much movement as the 2 weeks before that but it can still be a great time. As always with bow hunting you have to be at the right place at the right time.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

3 does. 2 spikes. And...bumped 1 of my targets making af scrape at 5am. Great start. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Leaving work early tomorrow. Will try to get to my stand in the evening.


----------



## Scotty C (Dec 21, 2006)

Gene94 said:


> Hey, PA resident here. I'm heading out to south/central Illinois to hunt the 11th-16th of November on private family owned property. Given good weather, what can I expect for the timing of those dates vs rut activity? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


I am from PA but Ive been headed to Illinois for 14 years now. I have found that the 2nd to the 10th have been the best for me. But don't let that get you down the weather will play a role and like others have said. its a good time to catch a big boy in between does..


----------



## Gene94 (Jan 25, 2019)

Scotty C said:


> I am from PA but Ive been headed to Illinois for 14 years now. I have found that the 2nd to the 10th have been the best for me. But don't let that get you down the weather will play a role and like others have said. its a good time to catch a big boy in between does..


I'll see what I can do, I'm not afraid to put lots of time in the stand! 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty C (Dec 21, 2006)

Gene94 said:


> I'll see what I can do, I'm not afraid to put lots of time in the stand!
> 
> Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


My friend that has the land we hunt on is a very accomplished big buck killer.. He swears that the 11th on is his best time. So enjoy the time in Illinois and I hope you get a crack at a bruiser.


----------



## tdp51 (Feb 5, 2010)

Illinois is a big state North to South. Depends on what part of the state your in. Peak Searching in the Northern part is typically Nov 7th thru 11th. Southern parts could be a week after that.


----------



## Gene94 (Jan 25, 2019)

Scotty C said:


> My friend that has the land we hunt on is a very accomplished big buck killer.. He swears that the 11th on is his best time. So enjoy the time in Illinois and I hope you get a crack at a bruiser.


Thanks, I appreciate it! I'll let ya'll know if I get one! 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94 (Jan 25, 2019)

tdp51 said:


> Illinois is a big state North to South. Depends on what part of the state your in. Peak Searching in the Northern part is typically Nov 7th thru 11th. Southern parts could be a week after that.


I'll be in the southern part of the state so sounds good! 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thestudent (Nov 8, 2018)

If you look at the dnr harvest reports for the last 3 years the 43 day of archery season has been the most productive across the state. Which would be the 12th but there was a huge ramp up in numbers for a few days before then.* Regardless I'll be in the stand as much as possible that entire weekend


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Killed a good 8 tonight. 
Also see another great buck. 
Neither gave 2 craps about the does. Just pissing with each other snort wheezing. Non fighting. 
I decided whoever gave me a shot 1st gets it. And 1 got it!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Hunted over a food plot last night. Saw 11 deer, might have been more but I didn't count some because I think they might have been the same deer a couple of times running around in the timber. Had does and fawns piling into the foodplot, but then a little buck came in and busted up the party and chased them all away. After they got scattered I saw another small buck chasing does through the timber. Had two does and a fawn back in the foodplot for the last 15 minutes but they didn't bring in anything with antlers.

Several new bucks showed up on the camera at night in the foodplot over the last 3-4 days, a couple of the bigger ones were sparring a bit. 

It's that time of the year, the does still don't want anything to do with the bucks but the young bucks feel like they need to be doing something even if they have no idea exactly what that is.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Dextee said:


> Killed a good 8 tonight.
> Also see another great buck.
> Neither gave 2 craps about the does. Just pissing with each other snort wheezing. Non fighting.
> I decided whoever gave me a shot 1st gets it. And 1 got it!
> ...



Congrats!


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

This one snuck in behind me and was rubbing on a sapling about 10 after 6 last night.
He was 25 yards but he was behind foliage and it was dingy in the woods. I had one little hole he stepped into an as he was stepping in I hit full draw wish I would have had more time to look at him but none unless he's going to be sausage LOL. 

I hit him a little far forward with a 2-inch rage and I got lucky enough to get through the shoulder and into those arteries but after 180 yard tracking job we bumped him 4 hours after the hit but he it sounded like he was stumbling and crashing around so we backed out. I came back in in the morning and found him after an hour of looking. He had only gone another 30 yards but it was in some pretty nasty stuff.
There is nothing like making sausage out of next year's trophies today:mg:


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

wacker stacker said:


> View attachment 6966103
> 
> This one snuck in behind me and was rubbing on a sapling about 10 after 6 last night.
> He was 25 yards but he was behind foliage and it was dingy in the woods. I had one little hole he stepped into an as he was stepping in I hit full draw wish I would have had more time to look at him but none unless he's going to be sausage LOL.
> ...


Awesome! Congrats man.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

wacker stacker said:


> View attachment 6966103
> 
> This one snuck in behind me and was rubbing on a sapling about 10 after 6 last night.
> He was 25 yards but he was behind foliage and it was dingy in the woods. I had one little hole he stepped into an as he was stepping in I hit full draw wish I would have had more time to look at him but none unless he's going to be sausage LOL.
> ...


Hell ya man! Congrats! Now you can hold out for the biggins. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudsy (Jan 23, 2017)

wacker stacker said:


> View attachment 6966103
> 
> This one snuck in behind me and was rubbing on a sapling about 10 after 6 last night.
> He was 25 yards but he was behind foliage and it was dingy in the woods. I had one little hole he stepped into an as he was stepping in I hit full draw wish I would have had more time to look at him but none unless he's going to be sausage LOL.
> ...


“There’s nothing like making sausage out of next years trophy’s today.” LOL



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Dextee.....that's the problem I was already holding out for the bigginsukey:


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Ahh it's all good. 2 Buck state 
Jalapenos and cheese salami sounds good to me 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## timmymac24 (Sep 4, 2008)

getting back to IL the 30th for five days of hunting the weather is looking good with cold temps coming


----------



## mbruns (Nov 27, 2018)

Haven't seen any antlers while on stand this past week. Gonna give it a break this weekend and be back after em when this cold hits.


----------



## jpinkerton (Sep 24, 2017)

Just returned from a week in PA. Took a mature doe and had a nice PA 8-pointer within range 2 days in a row. Could never get an ethical shot. Got some public cams that have been soaking for a while. Looking forward to see what's been through.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Took my seven-year-old son to the gravity flow wagon stand this morning didn't see a thing. Not an overwhelming amount of scape pics either.


----------



## Thestudent (Nov 8, 2018)

Went out this evening. Had a group of forks and spikes come in and start grazing after about 20 min they got ran off by a nice 8 point. He was definitely marking his territory until 2 does came to the edge of the field then I watch him run them all around the farm for about the last 20 minutes of day light


----------



## HuntIL2 (Sep 16, 2009)

wacker stacker said:


> View attachment 6966103
> 
> This one snuck in behind me and was rubbing on a sapling about 10 after 6 last night.
> He was 25 yards but he was behind foliage and it was dingy in the woods. I had one little hole he stepped into an as he was stepping in I hit full draw wish I would have had more time to look at him but none unless he's going to be sausage LOL.
> ...


Nice Congrats!


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Saw nothing. Corn still up.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Watched a couple of young bucks sparring from the stand on Friday afternoon, nothing serious. 

Had several small bucks cruise past the stand Saturday morning, also saw a couple young bucks pestering does. Again, nothing too serious.

Yesterday afternoon I thought I may be in business, had 6 does/fawns come running towards me that got chased out of a cut cornfield. They all came into the timber where I was at and milled around a bit, I kept hoping a good buck was going to follow them to my stand but no such luck. For all I know they might have been bumped by coyotes.

Scrapes are hopping, lot of bucks making the rounds according to the trailcams. I'm taking Friday off if the winds are decent. A cold November 1st sounds like a good day to sit in the stand all day long. (if I have to, I'd prefer putting a tag on a buck Friday morning)


----------



## Fulldraw_76 (Nov 26, 2007)

I missed the weekend due to some family commitments. My buddy hunted yesterday and saw a couple of does early afternoon and then six small bucks the last hour. The bucks were sparring but nothing serious. 
I have the first two weeks of Nov off so should be good. Weather looks good.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

I saw my first booner sunday morning. gave him a grunt and got tail flicker(ya what ever) as he walked on. 3 more days before I can get back in there. only small edge scrapes and very few rubs. think this next cold front will start thing off.


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

Heading down to Central Illinois for a quick weekend hunt (Friday PM and all day Saturday then head back Saturday night). No one is seeing much around us but corn is just starting to come out. We unfortunately have no crops this year but my buddy has been seeing a fair amount of does still. Neighboring farms have corn and one farm has it out while the other is still in. I'm hoping he can get it our in the next week as were heading back down a week from Thursday for a 6 day hunt. We always have our best luck from the 7th to 12th so those are the days I'll be there for the rut hunt. Last 5 years, our biggest bucks have been shot (or a couple missed) on the 8th, 9th, 10th, 10th, 11th, 11th and 12th.


----------



## jpinkerton (Sep 24, 2017)

Checked some cams in Southern Illinois that have been soaking for over a month. Had a few nice bucks over the last week, to include today, and they are grouped up and feeding together. I figured the bachelor group nonsense would be over for sure.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

driving in to work this morning(3AM).I saw a 120 class 8pt running for his life from a 150 10pt. chased him around a 40 acre grass field, first aggression I have seen.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

That's awesome to hear. Wish I could go this afternoon. I think it would pay off. 
Come on Thursday afternoon!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Field Ready (Jul 28, 2010)

Have this buck on cam...appears to be rubbing his tarsal glands together. Seems to be an indicator of pre-rut, right?


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Dextee said:


> That's awesome to hear. Wish I could go this afternoon. I think it would pay off.
> Come on Thursday afternoon!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



I read your post and it pushed me over the edge on whether I was going to leave work today. So if I get a good one this afternoon then I’ll give you credit. But if I don’t then you owe me gas money. :wink:


----------



## timmymac24 (Sep 4, 2008)

holy #[email protected]^ I am flying to IL tomorrow north central IL forecasted for over 5 inches of snow!!!


----------



## sirrobinhood (Jun 15, 2005)

timmymac24 said:


> holy #[email protected]^ I am flying to IL tomorrow north central IL forecasted for over 5 inches of snow!!!


yep and it sucks!!!!!!


----------



## mbruns (Nov 27, 2018)

Had an 130 inch 10 pt at 40 yards this evening. Reacted poorly to a grunt call and had no does around. Friday's looking great though


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

My s7 phone cam lens is junk so pic is lousy but this one came in and made a scrape at 20 yards stood and looked around a while and then walk down wind of me and turn around and ran back out. One little buck came through in the same spot later just before dark.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Yesterday afternoon was really good. Deer started coming out into a cut cornfield at 4. I saw over 20 deer, does everywhere, bucks chasing them around the field, bucks fighting, the whole deal. They're getting ramped up. 

The good news is that it was a great hunt for seeing deer activity and that a lot of it happened within 20 yards of my treestand. The bad news is that it was all by my treestand that I *DIDN'T* sit in last night, so I watched it all happen from my other treestand that's 80 yards away on the other side of the treeline. I don't think I've ever been so annoyed at seeing that much deer activity from a treestand in my life. :angry:


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

mbruns said:


> Had an 130 inch 10 pt at 40 yards this evening. Reacted poorly to a grunt call and had no does around. Friday's looking great though


Had a 150 split brows coming in..on the ground with ghillie on... got to 58yrds and someone pulled in to get their camper at 6pm... to get it out ahead of the weather I assume. 
He locked up and turned and went back where he came from. Threw a soft grunt that he didn't react too. Another 130 showed up 15 minutes later and also got spooked when they turned on the generator.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

JC-XT said:


> Yesterday afternoon was really good. Deer started coming out into a cut cornfield at 4. I saw over 20 deer, does everywhere, bucks chasing them around the field, bucks fighting, the whole deal. They're getting ramped up.
> 
> The good news is that it was a great hunt for seeing deer activity and that a lot of it happened within 20 yards of my treestand. The bad news is that it was all by my treestand that I *DIDN'T* sit in last night, so I watched it all happen from my other treestand that's 80 yards away on the other side of the treeline. I don't think I've ever been so annoyed at seeing that much deer activity from a treestand in my life. :angry:


Told ya!


----------



## zprolltide02 (Aug 1, 2010)

JC-XT said:


> Yesterday afternoon was really good. Deer started coming out into a cut cornfield at 4. I saw over 20 deer, does everywhere, bucks chasing them around the field, bucks fighting, the whole deal. They're getting ramped up.
> 
> The good news is that it was a great hunt for seeing deer activity and that a lot of it happened within 20 yards of my treestand. The bad news is that it was all by my treestand that I *DIDN'T* sit in last night, so I watched it all happen from my other treestand that's 80 yards away on the other side of the treeline. I don't think I've ever been so annoyed at seeing that much deer activity from a treestand in my life. :angry:


What part of the state are you in? I have a lease in Southern IL and getting ready to head up here soon.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Dextee said:


> Told ya!


I should have asked you which stand I should sit in. :embara:


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

JC-XT said:


> I should have asked you which stand I should sit in. :embara:


Haa - I'll come give them all a good sit then let you know!? hahah


----------



## jpinkerton (Sep 24, 2017)

Hoping to be on stand Friday morning. Should be a good sit! Good luck to all.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

The last few hunts have been really good saw one of my three year olds last night sitting on a different food plot and saw 2 more this morning out of the gravity flow wagon shanty. Seem to just be cruising and hitting scrapes.


----------



## Gene94 (Jan 25, 2019)

I'm having a hard time waiting for the 10th. Hope all the action isn't over till I get out there! [emoji16]

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jwterry3 (Jul 4, 2012)

Leaving for Mt Sterling area in the AM......far from productive at work right now


----------



## Fulldraw_76 (Nov 26, 2007)

Got pictures of two bucks. One was taken yesterday evening and one this morning.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Field Ready (Jul 28, 2010)

Fulldraw_76 said:


> Got pictures of two bucks. One was taken yesterday evening and one this morning.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Well... don't just use your words man!!!


----------



## Fulldraw_76 (Nov 26, 2007)

Field Ready said:


> Well... don't just use your words man!!!


Sorry buddy, both pictures are from mutual friends and I don't want to post without their permission.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## chadabear (Jul 19, 2007)

Will definitely be on our property next Wednesday. Thats when it all starts for me. Hardest part is seeing all the deer killed on social media, and this forum, but I know better...Ive been hunting my ground for way too long, and never fails, the deer don't get kicked off good till the 7th or 8th, then its on till the 14-15th. These next 4 or 5 days are gonna be rough...lol


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

Got in the stand about 11. Pretty windy but I am down in a ravine crossing out of most of it. Already saw a few doe feeding on acorns come through.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Bump a small deer of sorts walking in and saw 2 little bucks cruising.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

10 does and fawns. 0 bucks

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Beerndeer (Dec 13, 2013)

What’s the weather like down in Pope? Are the leaves dropping?


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

All the leaves will be gone in another week at this rate. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Beerndeer (Dec 13, 2013)

Awesome. Coming down end of next week for 9 days


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

8 buck and 11 doe for the day. Biggest buck was a 16” wide 8. All but two of the buck were chasing


----------



## So. Il hunter (Oct 12, 2019)

Hunting Johnson/ Union/ Pope county areas, yesterday morning on private was a complete bust , never saw a deer, went and scouted some public after that and found a scrape line with, I believe it was 5 or 6, fresh scrapes from that morning or night before. Went to another public land spot for a scout/hunt and didn’t see any good sign so left there and went to another public spot and spotted several deer right when we pulled in and then spotted a doe while we were on foot and started stalking her and got to 50 yards and she spooked and took off , her fawn ran out behind her and towards us and stopped at 30, could have shot her and a few seconds later we spotted a big mature buck running down the ridge away from her and us, all we saw was nice headgear and a huge body, so he was in there with them the whole time we just never saw him till it was too late, will be back out somewhere this evening and all weekend


----------



## bcnut5 (Jan 20, 2009)

Headed to Pike co tomorrow for 2 weeks. Weather is looking really good. Good luck everyone.


----------



## bonez (Aug 17, 2005)

Headed down to Knox county for 5 days starting Sunday. This weather is killing me! 30s with snow now then upper 40s next week! Common lol. Anyone seeing any pre rut activity yet or has that passed and deer are starting to lock down on those does?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CO shootin (Jul 3, 2016)

Headed to Wabash/Edwards county for 3 weeks starting tomorrow. Wondering how the activity has been. Temps are dropping. Should be a good time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buzzard317 (Oct 23, 2017)

He was there...I wasn’t. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampseed (Dec 23, 2009)

Evening hunt tonight Monroe county, slow 1 yearling doe. Do have a good 10 pt on camera during daylight.


----------



## Fulldraw_76 (Nov 26, 2007)

Evening hunt - 1 three year old eight pointer in the corn and two does. Both does were without any fawns.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mbruns (Nov 27, 2018)

Yesterday evening had 8 does/fawns within 20 yards but not one buck came to check them out. 0 deer sightings this morning or evening but shot a coyote at 7:30 am. Adams/McDonough counties


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

I sat from first light until about three o'clock.

Saw three different bucks cruising, and two does without fawns.
Where I hunt, it's rare to see does without fawns.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Lots of fawns without their mother.


----------



## Twisted metal (Sep 12, 2017)

bonez said:


> Headed down to Knox county for 5 days starting Sunday. This weather is killing me! 30s with snow now then upper 40s next week! Common lol. Anyone seeing any pre rut activity yet or has that passed and deer are starting to lock down on those does?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using
> ...


Just spent a week in Knox county and it was a waste of time. Found a few dead bucks I believe where killed by EHD but was told that’s not what killed them but what do I know I have only been doing this 35+ years. Good luck


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

I have not started hitting it yet but know of three bucks, two giants that went down this weekend. EXCITED for the morning and the week!


----------



## RBBH (Sep 10, 2007)

Between the time I left the woods on Friday and got back in on Sunday the scrapes have really started showing up in my area. I was moving some cameras around Sunday and seen it in every spot.


----------



## Gene94 (Jan 25, 2019)

I just arrived in South-Central Illinois this morning and am headed to Walmart for license now! Can't wait to get boots on the ground! 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Saturday was pretty decent I saw one of my three year olds and saw quite a few slik heads that evening but just haven't got any pictures or haven't seen anything in the shooter class yet. Sunday night was really slow. Saw a forky a couple young does and a spike this morning. The fork was grunting and nudging one of those around a little bit. I will be back in the stand this afternoon. I would like to see a little North in the Wind.


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

I have been doing all day sits since I got out here on the 30th. Seeing 8-10 bucks a day but they are all 1.5-2.5yrs. Lots of doe. Saw 1 3.5 year old yesterday morning about 8am. Nothing big yet but it sure beats hunting at home in PA. Most of the deer I am seeing are between 2-3:30. As I typed this just had another 2.5 8pt walk thru


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

I missed the big boy Saturday morning, or should I say, I killed a branch between me and the big boy Saturday morning. I shot a 7 pointer this morning. No wall hanger, but he will eat good.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Pretty slow this evening. Gonna hit a fresh spot in the am.


----------



## Hudsy (Jan 23, 2017)

Seeing a bunch of does still with fawns over the weekend and today. Only buck I’ve seen so far besides buttons has been a 4 pointer. Big boys don’t seem to be working the bedding areas where I am yet. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbruns (Nov 27, 2018)

Not a giant but he takes some pressure off. I've been getting my butt kicked the last couple weeks with getting skunked most of my sits. 25 yards double lung, that's the exit hole and the entrance was right behind his shoulder.


----------



## bonez (Aug 17, 2005)

Knox county is putting a whoopin on me, or it’s just the fact it’s public land......
Does and yearlings together still. Saw 1 good ole fat nanny doe tonight that stood in a creek bed for an hr before she bedded down. Haven’t seen a buck in 2 days but plenty of rubs and scrapes around. Lots of crops up still so who knows if that’s an issue or if EHD has hit the area. 
Down here till Wednesday fingers crossed


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

Shot one of the bigger does I've ever seen last FRI PM. She dressed at 152lbs.

I've been using Evercalm last couple seasons, and that night I actually saw a benefit to it. That scent kept her w/in 50yds of my stand w/ her nose in the air for at least 30mins. She circled me twice trying to figure out that scent and never once got spooky. But it took her 30mins to finally offer a shot and it worked out. Pretty awesome hunt.

We still have a TON of corn around - so that is DEF going to be a factor next few weeks, I think. 

I'm assuming the does are going to be hiding in the corn - from us hunters and from the bucks... but I'm hoping the big boys are still cruising the bedding areas, as that is where I will likely be lying in wait. 

Good luck all...


----------



## SOILHunter489 (Jan 13, 2014)

I was able to get out Sunday morning. Almost hit the snooze button but went out anyway. Was a little later getting there then I intended to be. Small buck walking across road where I was going to park so circled around the block and came back and parked. Walked in and up the tree, put on outer layers and pulled up bow and sat down. It was about twenty minutes until legal shooting light. Hear a ton of commotion and grunting back behind me so grabbed my bow just in case. Carried on for quite a while. It continues to get closer and we are approaching shooting light. Next thing you know I hear a deer in a full sprint running through the brush in front of me directly downwind and stops dead in his tracks. Then upwind back behind me steps out the larger 8 pushing the the basket 6 off. Grunting and snorting at him. He was quarter away when I drew, put bow back down and adjusted my peep, drew back again when the little guy spotted me and took off. He walked towards where the smaller deer was and stood broadside. I didn't feel the best about the shot and couldn't see my arrow so I gave it 45 minutes before I climbed down. Found arrow and blood but waited an hour to start tracking, he ran 60 yards and expired!

First buck I've shot with my bow since 2012, first deer with the Prime, and first deer with a bow since 2014 or 2015, so I was pretty pleased with him! Not to mention an exciting hunt.

Planning to head back out Thursday afternoon, and Friday through Sunday. A lot of good deer fell in the area over the weekend, it's starting to heat up. Good luck to all!


----------



## jpinkerton (Sep 24, 2017)

That is a dandy SOIL, and a great story. I'm hoping that this work trip wraps up and I am on stand Friday. Things are definitely ramping up!


----------



## Field Ready (Jul 28, 2010)

Glad to see some success take place. My vacation starts Saturday, so I'm itching to get up a tree!


----------



## SOILHunter489 (Jan 13, 2014)

jpinkerton said:


> That is a dandy SOIL, and a great story. I'm hoping that this work trip wraps up and I am on stand Friday. Things are definitely ramping up!


. Thanks! It was a hunt I won’t soon forget, kids were excited too. It is heating up, I’m running an auger wagon for some buddies today, sitting along side a CRP Thicket next to a corn field along some creek bottoms. Happened to look up and 4 bucks in the thicket, 2 140” class pushing the spikes out. Didn’t see a doe but would assume there was one in there. Should have brought my bow!


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

SOILHunter489 said:


> . Thanks! It was a hunt I won’t soon forget, kids were excited too. It is heating up, I’m running an auger wagon for some buddies today, sitting along side a CRP Thicket next to a corn field along some creek bottoms. Happened to look up and 4 bucks in the thicket, 2 140” class pushing the spikes out. Didn’t see a doe but would assume there was one in there. Should have brought my bow!


That pic is what it's all about! Sharing the bounty of the outdoors with friends and family, passing the tradition to the next generation. Good buck and great job.


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

Been out the last couple of mornings and yesterday afternoon. Saw an OK 8 pointer and a spike that wouldn’t go away. We have so much corn and beans still up. Both times I left the woods, got in my truck and drove about a 1/4 mile and there’s been a large group of does with this years fawns just hanging out next to the field. I have only seen 1 doe in the woods.


----------



## jpinkerton (Sep 24, 2017)

Contemplating bringing out the decoy this Friday and weekend to compliment the rattling and grunting.


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

No day movement yet, last 2 days movement has started at 4pm for me. 3 small bucks and a doe yesterday, just 3 does tonight.


----------



## dmason3 (Nov 1, 2010)

Had a 2 year old following a doe around all morning. Watched a 3 year old make scrapes about every 5 feet and not in any hurry. Lots of small bucks running around, still no big boys moving. Thursday looks great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

4 or 5 does and fawns feeding in the hardwoods. Seemed to be picking of a few of the remaining green leaves and hitting the acorns. One forky harrassed them for a bit.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Man it's just perfect out....not a single deer yet.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

2 studs by work running a doe. Central Illinois 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Man I cherish every morning in the woods but this morning was a real pizz out. Hunted unti 8:30 didn't see a deer.


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

Did an all day sit today. Saw a spike about 9:00, another spike about 12:00, a monster 10 pt, about 2:00, and a six point about 4:45. They were all slowly just meandering along minding their own business browsing on bushes. On my way home I saw a group of 6 does, another group of 8 does, and a group of 4 does all out in the picked bean fields. There doesn’t seem to be much rut action around me.


----------



## mbruns (Nov 27, 2018)

AntlerInsane83 said:


> Did an all day sit today. Saw a spike about 9:00, another spike about 12:00, a monster 10 pt, about 2:00, and a six point about 4:45. They were all slowly just meandering along minding their own business browsing on bushes. On my way home I saw a group of 6 does, another group of 8 does, and a group of 4 does all out in the picked bean fields. There doesn’t seem to be much rut action around me.


Talked to the local butcher when I dropped my buck off yesterday and he said the same thing. Hunters haven't been seeing much for rutting activity at all in our area and I agree. Hardly saw any deer in the fields this evening driving around. Something's gotta give with this cold front coming in I'd think.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Saw 3 does and a fawn and right before last light a 3 yr old looking deer show up by them. Just enough light left to see decent antlers. Pretty dark but I never saw him pay much attention to the does.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Man the locker by me has been getting great bucks since Halloween.


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

Did an all day sit today. Saw a spike about 9:00, another spike about 12:00, a monster 10 pt, about 2:00, and a six point about 4:45. They were all slowly just meandering along minding their own business browsing on bushes. On my way home I saw a group of 6 does, another group of 8 does, and a group of 4 does all out in the picked bean fields. There doesn’t seem to be much rut action around me.


----------



## Dwiley (Jun 27, 2011)

Leaving out for southern Illinois tomorrow morning for a few days. Hoping the cooler weather next week will get the older bucks up and moving. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

1 messed up forky/spike this morning.


----------



## bonez (Aug 17, 2005)

Knox county skunk this trip. Just spent the past 4 days hunting public and saw a total of 4 deer. Corn up everywhere still. I’d like to say this, people who hunt public land, please don’t walk around during prime hunting hours! I saw more people than deer, that’s a problem lol

Talking with other hunters down there, no one has seen much rutting activity if any. Hopefully when the crops come down and the weather drops in the next2 weeks it will change 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dreis (Nov 26, 2013)

SOILHunter489 said:


> I was able to get out Sunday morning. Almost hit the snooze button but went out anyway. Was a little later getting there then I intended to be. Small buck walking across road where I was going to park so circled around the block and came back and parked. Walked in and up the tree, put on outer layers and pulled up bow and sat down. It was about twenty minutes until legal shooting light. Hear a ton of commotion and grunting back behind me so grabbed my bow just in case. Carried on for quite a while. It continues to get closer and we are approaching shooting light. Next thing you know I hear a deer in a full sprint running through the brush in front of me directly downwind and stops dead in his tracks. Then upwind back behind me steps out the larger 8 pushing the the basket 6 off. Grunting and snorting at him. He was quarter away when I drew, put bow back down and adjusted my peep, drew back again when the little guy spotted me and took off. He walked towards where the smaller deer was and stood broadside. I didn't feel the best about the shot and couldn't see my arrow so I gave it 45 minutes before I climbed down. Found arrow and blood but waited an hour to start tracking, he ran 60 yards and expired!
> 
> First buck I've shot with my bow since 2012, first deer with the Prime, and first deer with a bow since 2014 or 2015, so I was pretty pleased with him! Not to mention an exciting hunt.
> 
> ...


Nice buck! Congratulations!


----------



## Swampseed (Dec 23, 2009)

Did 2 hour evening sit tonight and had a group of doe's and fawn's walk by with no bucks in tow. Still slow here.


----------



## Hudsy (Jan 23, 2017)

Seen a great buck about 4:30 this afternoon cruising by about 50 yards out. He wasn’t letting any grass grow beneath his feet. Didn’t respond to any calls. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Does fawns and dinks.....


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

3 2.5s, 1 3.5 and 3 does that seemed almost ready...plus many other does..plenty of chasing. No big 1s though...all an hour before dark.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hunting partner shot this today. He rattled in two shooters and the other one was bigger but no shot. Ten bucks and four does and fawns between us this morning.
Hunted another property this afternoon about 15 miles away and no rutting activity. Couple of bucks feeding and plenty of does with fawns.










Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 6x5BC (Nov 20, 2014)

Fulldraw_76 said:


> Hunting partner shot this today. He rattled in two shooters and the other one was bigger but no shot. Ten bucks and four does and fawns between us this morning.
> Hunted another property this afternoon about 15 miles away and no rutting activity. Couple of bucks feeding and plenty of does with fawns.
> 
> 
> ...


That's a beast ! Congrats to your buddy .


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76 (Nov 26, 2007)

6x5BC said:


> That's a beast ! Congrats to your buddy .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


He died down in the steepest ravine and it was one hell of a drag getting him out. I am going to be sore for a couple of days.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94 (Jan 25, 2019)

I hit a dandy here at 4:00. Not a perfect shot so I'm giving him time but worried about coyotes! He was quartering toward me, I hit right in the crease of the shoulder and it exited a few inches back at the white belly line on opposite side. 15 yard shot. He was cruising for does I think. All by himself. How much time should I give him? 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

If it's one lung ? I would give him all night ! What did the arrow look like ?


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

Just got back from a week and a half hunt with my brother in Pike County. Our only goal was to try and shoot two good buck. It was my brothers first trip to IL and my first rut archery hunt there. We hunted from October 30th-Nov. 4th (because I tagged out that day). My brother shot his goofy 8pt at 4:30pm on Nov. 1st. He grunted his buck in. Mine was chasing a doe all over the draw I was in and she finally pulled him to 32 yards from the stand but he bedded down for 30min. Finally a small 7pt walked in and he stood up and faced him long enough for me to get a shot at 4:00. We saw 40+ bucks most 1.5-2.5y/o and lost count on doe. The little guys were chasing all over the place, grunting snort wheezing and fighting. Farmers were out big time on the 5th getting crops cut.


----------



## Gene94 (Jan 25, 2019)

Doebuster said:


> If it's one lung ? I would give him all night ! What did the arrow look like ?


Good blood and gut on the arrow. I'd say one lung and probably got some liver too

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94 (Jan 25, 2019)

Here's the arrow









Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Minimum of 4hrs with one lung ! I understand ur concern over the coyotes , but if u bump him they can go a long way on a one lung hit !


----------



## Gene94 (Jan 25, 2019)

Got him! Waited 6 1/2 hours and he was stiff only 150 yards from where I shot him. Here are some pics, I couldn't be happier! Scores 133 3/8.









Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## macomb mike (Nov 26, 2008)

Congrats,Gene94


----------



## jpinkerton (Sep 24, 2017)

Been on stand all day in Jackson county. Does being pushed all morning. Had a 7-8 1.5 yr old come into some rattling first thing this morning. Trail cams show a lot of activity late afternoon. Fresh scrapes laid down right below my stand. Hope I can link it all up this evening.


----------



## Crabtree11 (Dec 4, 2016)

Had a good sit this morning. 7 different bucks, nothing over 3 1/2. Bucks chasing does in the timber. Had 3 bucks on one doe this morning...2, 3 1/2s and 1, 2 1/2. Things are heating up. I’m in Brown County


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm seeing the same forky and spike over and over and over. Probably need to try a few other areas.


----------



## Dwiley (Jun 27, 2011)

We had a slow evening. Between the 5 of us we seen only 1 doe. Hopefully tomorrow will be better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Big 10 with a doe. Ran off wa 2.5 n 3.5 when they got too close. Gave him a pass though. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampseed (Dec 23, 2009)

Monroe county, bumped couple deer walking to stand this evening and other than that saw nothing. Slow by me.


----------



## mbruns (Nov 27, 2018)

Big 8 checked out a spike that was bumping a doe 60 yards away this evening. He didn't stay long and went off the way he came. First real rutting behavior observed other than general cruising.


----------



## Dwiley (Jun 27, 2011)

Anyone have any action this morning??
Had a couple young bucks come thru early then it was dead remainder of morning. 
Very little action so far. Usually seeing more bucks cruising but it’s been very slow so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kammeg (Feb 21, 2009)

Didn’t see a thing. Squirrels were barely out and about. Did some on the fly scouting and found a huge fresh scrape and two new rubs though. Back at it this evening!


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

Bucks were on their feet seeking this morning. No shooters, but no dinks either.


----------



## Gene94 (Jan 25, 2019)

Here in South - central Illinois the bucks have been running across open fields and downwind edges of drainage ditches and standing corn fields. I shot mine Thursday and my wife's family saw 2 big ones cruising fields yesterday. All in the same general vicinity. 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## air rn (Mar 26, 2007)

Tagged first one. Saw 12 bucks total and 4 above 140. Morning had hot does around and each had at least 5 bucks with them. Shot the best one of the 3 by themselves while making a scrape after he snort wheezed at the other 2 bucks.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jmagner0308 (Oct 2, 2015)

Nice buck. Congrats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94 (Jan 25, 2019)

Way to go! 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohegan (Dec 10, 2015)

Five days of hunting since last Saturday, seen 4, a 3 1/2 yr, 2 1/2 a spike, and 1 small doe. Crops need to come out. High hopes for tomorrow's North wind. It's been slow for me.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

2 3.5s, 1 2.5 1 doe. Cruising pretty good

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Spike early this afternoon and what looked like a 3.5 ish yr. Old 9 running a few does.


----------



## STR8MEAT (Feb 21, 2005)

Got a long tiner down. Big slick 8...


----------



## Mark2180 (Nov 27, 2016)

Hunted Hancock County from the 1st thru 7th. Lots of action the first three days. Lots of chasing and saw three shooters. Then everything switched off and I couldn’t even see a deer. It was a rough finish.


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

Slowest rut for me in years. No chasing, did see two small bucks locked with does the last couple days. Does show no sign of rut.


----------



## Dwiley (Jun 27, 2011)

offroadr said:


> Slowest rut for me in years. No chasing, did see two small bucks locked with does the last couple days. Does show no sign of rut.


I’ve been hunting southern Illinois for 20 years. And I agree with you. It’s like the bucks aren’t even interested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

Took today off to rest up for the week, back at it tomorrow morning, Nov 11, my BEST day in my history for shooting


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Been hunting last night. Kankakee county. Rut is on. Saw nice buck chasing a doe with year old. He was definitely all about that doe. I screamed as loud as I could to stop him. Didn't care at all.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

My home state is Ill. & my son & brother live/bowhunt there & other friends. Saturday morning (Nov 9th) 5 Arrowed Bucks, nice 8s & 10s.


----------



## jpinkerton (Sep 24, 2017)

Took a decent 7 point on public in Southern Illinois on Friday. Probably sitting out tomorrow and will be back at it this week to connect on another.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Saw around 18 deer this morning. Only buck looked like a 2.5 yr old forky.


----------



## mbruns (Nov 27, 2018)

Slow weekend but Thursday and Friday there was some cruising/bumping going on. Nothing serious, no does in heat yet that I've seen. Tuesday is looking amazing.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hunted all weekend, virtually no chasing. The only chasing I seen was from 1.5 year old bucks. Does still with fawns.


----------



## Dwiley (Jun 27, 2011)

RidgeNinja91 said:


> Hunted all weekend, virtually no chasing. The only chasing I seen was from 1.5 year old bucks. Does still with fawns.


What’s going on?? Bucks just don’t seem like they even getting ready for the rut. 
We not seeing any scrapes. We haven’t seen anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

Northern Illinois 
Booners out cruising at noon.
Bucks hitting all the doe bedding areas at any time of the day.
Scrapes everywhere.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Dwiley said:


> What’s going on?? Bucks just don’t seem like they even getting ready for the rut.
> We not seeing any scrapes. We haven’t seen anything.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm hoping that this front kicks things off here in the South. I shot this buck yesterday. I passed him last year hoping he'd grow, but he didn't add an inch. His tarsals didn't even smell and he was just picking at acorns. Oh well, still got another tag. I'll be at it again this Friday.


----------



## tdp51 (Feb 5, 2010)

I watched a giant 10 walk across the road in front of me on the way to my spot at 245 on Friday. No deer seen in the woods. Saturday night had a doe and two twin buttons under me for an hour. A few other deer in the fields at dark. No rutting behavior obsereved in Kane county yet, other then that giant cruising. I'm glad its a late gun season this year.


----------



## centralILdeer (Feb 5, 2016)

I was out last night in Central Il and the bucks are definitely out cruising for does. Last night was probably the most action I have seen in a long time. Bucks were running everywhere and heard a couple fights. When I got down at last light I had 7 different bucks run out in front of me while trying to get back to the truck. One 8 point charged me and got within about 15 yards before he finally stopped, needless to say that got me a little spooked. They were fired up last night on our ground. Saw bucks from about 2pm till dark.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I saw a couple does last night and a couple different bucks but no shooters . I saw an eight pointer breed a doe at about 60 yards so I'd say that's a good sign the rut is on LOL. 1 doe and a fork cruising this morning. I think I've seen just about every Buck we have on camera except the one big shooter. Most of those I've seen several times I don't get it.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Seeing lots of deer. Some cruising, a few chases. It's been kind of hit or miss. I passed a 4 year old 8 pointer last Thursday, a good deer but not what I'm looking for. Going to give it another go this Thursday-Sunday. It's been an enjoyable season so far but I will admit that I'm ready to get something close that's worth drawing my bow for.


----------



## RBBH (Sep 10, 2007)

Im sitting same as JC-XT. Ive had a really good year as afar as deer and buck sightings. Its been pretty steady rut activity. I havent had a "shooter" close enough yet. As I get closer to gun season without any meat in the freezer the definition of "shooter" starts to change. Sometimes I'm in the mood for about anything to be a shooter. Good Luck!


----------



## LU E LU I (Mar 29, 2003)

My wife took this buck with her bow on IDNR public hunting land in central Illinois on Nov 10th while ground hunting sitting on a log next to a big tree in her leafy suit, 45 yard shot after she bleated at him to stop him , he was chasing a hot doe with another buck smaller buck


----------



## macomb mike (Nov 26, 2008)

^ Awesome buck, congrats to your wife.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Great buck !!!


----------



## tdh1971 (Nov 16, 2016)

Awesome buck!


----------



## TeamIdeal (Oct 17, 2016)

Congrats to your wife.

I have had a food plot planted the last couple years that is quite a ways from a gravel road that is used somewhat often. I could get deer to come out but it wouldn't be until there were only a few minutes of shooting light left. This year I planted a small strip of Egyptian wheat at the edge of my plot and even though with the dry conditions it didn't get as tall as I'd hoped, it's a game changer on getting them out with more time to shoot. Shot this nice doe as she grazed away at 25 yards. 
from another spot I have vid of the 8 destroying the tree in front of him while two smaller bucks watch. I have vid of the 9 grunting and moving the doe along for over three minute from Nov 9. I'm betting this weekend will be full bore.


----------



## Hudsy (Jan 23, 2017)

Anybody out braving these temps?. Didn’t go yesterday or today, contemplating tomorrow...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudsy (Jan 23, 2017)

Hudsy said:


> Anybody out braving these temps?. Didn’t go yesterday or today, contemplating tomorrow...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any luck or sightings if so?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## So. Il hunter (Oct 12, 2019)

Saw three mature deer (Total) over the weekend, the biggest was tending a doe, other was cruising, lots of small bucks and fawns, was out this morning and a lot of activity between 8 30 and 10, only one nice buck and got my wind but just changed directions a little and kept on his business, seems like there may be a couple does coming in in certain places. This is in Southern IL , and public land for the most part


----------



## mbruns (Nov 27, 2018)

Went out this morning to do a little still-hunting/scouting with this fresh snow. About ran into a big buck with his nose to the ground. I was able to knock an arrow and call him into ten yards. I don't want to talk about the rest.. But the bucks are moving


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

2 big 1s each tending does..driving around my hunting area. 2 different locations. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hunted yesterday morning and this morning Inna stand. Lasted about three hours. Nothing yesterday and two does and a fawn today. My toes were frozen this morning.
Hunted both evenings in a Muddy blind over standing corn. Saw about ten deer yesterday and the same today. Couple of decent bucks. The bucks trying to bump does and some cruising but no major rutting activity.
McLean and Woodford counties.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RBBH (Sep 10, 2007)

Sat from 3 on last evening. Sitting a cut corn field. Deer were moving immediately and never stopped. 6 does, and 4 different bucks. Nothing super big. Watched 2 120" bucks fight. Went at it pretty good. Fun hunt.


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

Hunted dark to dark yesterday. Didnt see activity until noon. Saw multiple bucks pressing and 2 shooters. One shooter was chasing hard.


----------



## jpinkerton (Sep 24, 2017)

Good luck to everyone these next several days before the orange army comes out. I will be at it on Sunday AM in Southern Illinois public. Work is killing me this week!


----------



## bonez (Aug 17, 2005)

Hunted public out in Ogle tonight. Sat from 1230-dark. 7 does, 1 big doe and a yearling still together. Had 2 small bucks chasin the does in the timber. All action from 3-dark. Heading to Knox Friday-Wednesday. Hope we can get 1 down!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwiley (Jun 27, 2011)

Had a small buck come in around 8:30 this morning. I moved locations and had another small 8 come in at 4:45. 
No chases, really can’t say they were cruising. One more day then we headed home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmagner0308 (Oct 2, 2015)

Leaving Friday afternoon to hunt Franklin county hoping the timing is just right this weekend. Good luck everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGeoEngineer (Nov 25, 2018)

Hancock County!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

My G-son arrowed his first Whitetail yesterday in TEN degrees. 3x2 Buck, 18 yd shot & 40 yard recovery. He is thrilled & so is G-Pa..


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Buddy sat 10:30 to 2:15 yesterday and saw nothing. I hit a fresh spot and bumped deer getting in the tree and saw a lot of slick heads and small bucks after I was in the tree. Getting ready to head back now. Seems to be no shortage of deer just no shooters.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Buddy sent me a text he just had a 8 pt cruise by at 20 yards as I was watching one at 30 yards just before 7.


----------



## Dwiley (Jun 27, 2011)

wacker stacker said:


> Buddy sent me a text he just had a 8 pt cruise by at 20 yards as I was watching one at 30 yards just before 7.


I’ve seen 6 so far. 2 young bucks cruising. About right. I go home tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

jmagner0308 said:


> Leaving Friday afternoon to hunt Franklin county hoping the timing is just right this weekend. Good luck everyone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck friend and be sure to not catch Franklin Co's signature illness - Methitis 

=p


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

My buddy is still in tree along standing beans between big timber and switch grass patch and has had several small bucks running a doe with a couple fawns all morning. So many young bucks and not 1 shooter between us.


----------



## Swampseed (Dec 23, 2009)

Monroe county, sat 3 hours this evening and just small 4 point. My cameras not even showing much action either.


----------



## Fulldraw_76 (Nov 26, 2007)

Does and fawns in the beans this evening. Only one small buck but he was not interested.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmagner0308 (Oct 2, 2015)

RidgeNinja91 said:


> Good luck friend and be sure to not catch Franklin Co's signature illness - Methitis
> 
> =p


A few years back our pavilion next to the cabin was used as a meth lab. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Lots of buck movement. Just no shooters.


----------



## Page01 (Nov 8, 2016)

5 bucks this morning all cruising looking for the next doe to come in. Had a monster 9 at 40 just not shot. Good day!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Was out last night. Saw one doe only. No bucks.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Just hammered a yote! A thing of beauty:smile: #2 archery kill this year. Never gets old!


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

wacker stacker said:


> Just hammered a yote! A thing of beauty:smile: #2 archery kill this year. Never gets old!


I killed another one at 10:20 and enjoyed it as much as the first

Saw 4 small bucks and 2 does. 2 of the bucks were chasing the does.


----------



## bonez (Aug 17, 2005)

Knox county public land, BUST! Not a deer from 10-dark


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jmagner0308 (Oct 2, 2015)

Seen a bunch of does and yearlings. A few bucks cruising but no big boys yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrapperHunter12 (Nov 14, 2019)

From 12p-5p, I saw 6 bucks all little basketracks... nose to the ground looking for some tail.


----------



## TrapperHunter12 (Nov 14, 2019)

Tazewell County


----------



## ArchHunter10 (Nov 13, 2019)

Henry County hunting private ground, I saw 3 does and one shooter buck at 100+ yards chasing a doe


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I saw 2 real nice Bucks today, nose to ground [email protected] & 1 @ 4pm & another small 8 yesterday (Im right on Ill/Ia border). One of my good Bowhunting friends son took a BIG 10 today also.


----------



## jpinkerton (Sep 24, 2017)

On stand in Southern Illinois public. Perfect stand for the scheduled South wind, but right now the woods are too damn quiet. Hoping for a little breeze to hide my movement.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

this guy chasing 4 Does 70 yds off my Deck at 8:30 this morning.


----------



## jpinkerton (Sep 24, 2017)

Chasing and grunting this morning. Small 4 & 6 so far. Does being pushed across the creek from me.


----------



## jmagner0308 (Oct 2, 2015)

Pretty slow movement here in Franklin county. Hoping things pick up this evening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

Things really took off on the 12th for us. Several days late than normal years. Seeing lots of chasing and movement. Seen 3 giants but not shots. Took this oddball out of the gene pool on Thursday. Took weekend off and back at it tomorrow for a couple days before heading to the shotgun deer camp


----------



## jmagner0308 (Oct 2, 2015)

Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpinkerton (Sep 24, 2017)

Your oddball is a great deer for me! Ha!



offroadr said:


> Things really took off on the 12th for us. Several days late than normal years. Seeing lots of chasing and movement. Seen 3 giants but not shots. Took this oddball out of the gene pool on Thursday. Took weekend off and back at it tomorrow for a couple days before heading to the shotgun deer camp


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Had another big deer with a crappy rack that was broke up as well at 17 yards Sunday evening. Seems to be all there is.


----------



## bonez (Aug 17, 2005)

Had a 2.5 8 bed down 30 yards behind me at 12. He looked wore out, lates there for 2 hrs before the rain got him up. Haven’t seen any chasing but did see 2 nice deer locked with does. Hoping there’s at least 1 good buck roaming looking in my area lol. Knox county public land


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Still seeing a little bit of buck movement but still no shooter.


----------



## sirrobinhood (Jun 15, 2005)

I see lots of comments about no shooters. We had a ton 2 years ago, now most are gone.
Very little hunting pressure around me. I'm starting to think a lot of our older class bucks are getting wacked from EHD more then we know.. I think in the future, any size deer that falls into mature status will be considered rare and a trophy!


----------



## So. Il hunter (Oct 12, 2019)

Was a little over a mile in on some public in pope county yesterday between two big bedding areas and saw 2 smaller bucks and a doe between 1p and 2 30p and nothing else till right at dark I believe it was a pretty good deer but it was about 40 yards and around 5 after 5 so couldn’t tell much, todays been slow so far


----------



## jmagner0308 (Oct 2, 2015)

Seen a few young bucks chasing a doe around 8:30 and not much movement since 10:00


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohegan (Dec 10, 2015)

Finally had a mature buck come in tonight, right after I let my bow down... Still a cool encounter, had a forky with him, I'm stoked, except I have to work next two days. But hey after that I'm off till December, so I have that going for me. Been really slow for me in my low deer density neck of the woods. 3 different bucks under stand tonight has renewed my tenacity.


----------



## RBBH (Sep 10, 2007)

Tale of 2 farms for me so far. My primary farm....the one I've owned for 8 years, has been unusually slow this year. Pictures, sightings, everything. For some reason the deer density has been way down. I think food has something to do with it this year.
My back-up spot, about 10 miles south has been as good as ever. This weekend, I don't think an hour went by where I didn't have a buck cruising. They were everywhere all weekend. Mostly small ones, but a decent one would sprinkle in now and then. Mostly on or around a harvested cornfield. It has been the most consistent rut I've seen in a while for me. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Just gonna leave this here after a SUPER frustrating weekend:

PSA

There are roughly 280,000 acres of Shawnee National Forest. Please don't crowd someone on an 80 acre parcel when there are already 2 trucks there. I know it's legal, but it's not ethical and it's definitely not cool. Also, don't trespass and be an A hole when you get caught. You haven't been "hunting this spot for 35 years" when my family bought the farm right after the Great Depression. 

It's been an eventful weekend.


----------



## Rob M526 (Jun 27, 2014)

My first Illinois buck and first time deer hunting in Illinois. Was fortunate enough to get a small lease on a good southern IL farm. Hunted from Nov 7th thru the 13th. Saw tons of does and small bucks. The big bucks appeared to be locked down. This 136" gave me a 30 yard shot. Loved the flat woods not hilly like KY.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

kythunter said:


> My first Illinois buck and first time deer hunting in Illinois. Was fortunate enough to get a small lease on a good southern IL farm. Hunted from Nov 7th thru the 13th. Saw tons of does and small bucks. The big bucks appeared to be locked down. This 136" gave me a 30 yard shot. Loved the flat woods not hilly like KY.
> 
> View attachment 6989127


Good deer! Congrats


----------



## bucktailbob (Oct 31, 2018)

We had 5 of us hunting 3 farms in Northern Illinois last weekend.
There was only one rutting scenario, it just so happened to come my way.
Rage Hypo 100Gr, no issues finding blood.


----------



## bonez (Aug 17, 2005)

bucktailbob said:


> We had 5 of us hunting 3 farms in Northern Illinois last weekend.
> There was only one rutting scenario, it just so happened to come my way.
> Rage Hypo 100Gr, no issues finding blood.


Awesome deer for the North! Congrats!


----------



## bonez (Aug 17, 2005)

After a tough public land hunt over the past 4 days down in Knox county I decided to come back to N IL and hunt my small private spot tonight in Kane county. Had a STUD come through the timber at 30 yards. ZERO shots what so ever. I will for sure be taking out a few limbs ASAP. I let him walk off about 50 yards before I hit him with a grunt, got his attention and he stood there for a few minutes. Turned and started walking away again. I snort wheezed and that turned him and brought him back 20 yards twords me with still now shooting lane. He obviously didn’t see another buck so he turned and walked out of my life lol. So I ended up shooting a fat nanny slick head 25 mins later at 15 yards.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Well I'm bucked out. I've never done that before I'm going to be beside myself for the next two months I guess LOL. Coyotes are going to be in big trouble as we've already killed 18 this fall. I had a little bit of a struggle trying to figure out whether to shoot him or not but his base circumference is 150 mm and his eye to nose measurement is 150 mm and with 3 extra sticker I think he's probably a mature deer and I probably made the right call to shoot. I had been seeing quite a bit of buck activity this morning and shot him at 9:20. I had planned to get down at 9:30 and move my set for tomorrow morning's south west wind. I guess I'll put my set in the shed now for 11 months







Sideways again!


----------



## bonez (Aug 17, 2005)

wacker stacker said:


> Well I'm bucked out. I've never done that before I'm going to be beside myself for the next two months I guess LOL. Coyotes are going to be in big trouble as we've already killed 18 this fall. I had a little bit of a struggle trying to figure out whether to shoot him or not but his base circumference is 150 mm and his eye to nose measurement is 150 mm and with 3 extra sticker I think he's probably a mature deer and I probably made the right call to shoot. I had been seeing quite a bit of buck activity this morning and shot him at 9:20. I had planned to get down at 9:30 and move my set for tomorrow morning's south west wind. I guess I'll put my set in the shed now for 11 months
> View attachment 6990415
> 
> Sideways again!


Awesome deer, congrats!


----------



## Hudsy (Jan 23, 2017)

bucktailbob said:


> We had 5 of us hunting 3 farms in Northern Illinois last weekend.
> There was only one rutting scenario, it just so happened to come my way.
> Rage Hypo 100Gr, no issues finding blood.


Awesome! I’m thinking only a flesh wound though. Probably brisket...lol 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HuntIL2 (Sep 16, 2009)

wacker stacker said:


> Well I'm bucked out. I've never done that before I'm going to be beside myself for the next two months I guess LOL. Coyotes are going to be in big trouble as we've already killed 18 this fall. I had a little bit of a struggle trying to figure out whether to shoot him or not but his base circumference is 150 mm and his eye to nose measurement is 150 mm and with 3 extra sticker I think he's probably a mature deer and I probably made the right call to shoot. I had been seeing quite a bit of buck activity this morning and shot him at 9:20. I had planned to get down at 9:30 and move my set for tomorrow morning's south west wind. I guess I'll put my set in the shed now for 11 months
> View attachment 6990415
> 
> Sideways again!


Nice Deer!!!! Congrats!


----------



## jmagner0308 (Oct 2, 2015)

wacker stacker said:


> Well I'm bucked out. I've never done that before I'm going to be beside myself for the next two months I guess LOL. Coyotes are going to be in big trouble as we've already killed 18 this fall. I had a little bit of a struggle trying to figure out whether to shoot him or not but his base circumference is 150 mm and his eye to nose measurement is 150 mm and with 3 extra sticker I think he's probably a mature deer and I probably made the right call to shoot. I had been seeing quite a bit of buck activity this morning and shot him at 9:20. I had planned to get down at 9:30 and move my set for tomorrow morning's south west wind. I guess I'll put my set in the shed now for 11 months
> View attachment 6990415
> 
> Sideways again!


Congrats on a nice buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmagner0308 (Oct 2, 2015)

bucktailbob said:


> We had 5 of us hunting 3 farms in Northern Illinois last weekend.
> There was only one rutting scenario, it just so happened to come my way.
> Rage Hypo 100Gr, no issues finding blood.


Nice buck and blood trail! Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Time to crawl into the bomb shelter. The orange army is moving into position and the battle will start in about 1 hr and 10 min.
ukey:


----------



## Freakball (Apr 9, 2019)

wacker stacker said:


> Time to crawl into the bomb shelter. The orange army is moving into position and the battle will start in about 1 hr and 10 min.
> ukey:


That’s funny. ChainOLakes is closed today to archery. Looks like I chose the wrong day to finally get up off of my ass. Where should I go? Desplaines instead?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpinkerton (Sep 24, 2017)

Every public place I hunt is closed for archery during gun. A bit frustrating that you can't bring a bow to a gun fight!


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

jpinkerton said:


> Every public place I hunt is closed for archery during gun. A bit frustrating that you can't bring a bow to a gun fight!


Yeap. Only private land with gun tag allowed to hunt with bow or crossbow. Anyway this morning sound like WWII . I think they were shooting anything that moved.


----------



## SOILHunter489 (Jan 13, 2014)

Well, he wasn't an archery kill, but I'm still pleased with him. I don't miss an opportunity to be in the woods. Rattled him into bow range, and had the 20 Gauge H&R Ultra Slugger in my hand and got it done, and am beyond pleased with him. Now, to kill a couple of does with my remaining tags out of my new Tethrd Mantis and my season will be complete!


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

SOILHunter489 said:


> Well, he wasn't an archery kill, but I'm still pleased with him. I don't miss an opportunity to be in the woods. Rattled him into bow range, and had the 20 Gauge H&R Ultra Slugger in my hand and got it done, and am beyond pleased with him. Now, to kill a couple of does with my remaining tags out of my new Tethrd Mantis and my season will be complete!
> 
> View attachment 6994527
> 
> View attachment 6994529


That's a beautiful buck!!! Congratulations !


----------



## maxiek (Jul 27, 2009)

Seems like they are on lock down with a doe right now in SE IL.


----------



## Page01 (Nov 8, 2016)

SOILHunter489 said:


> Well, he wasn't an archery kill, but I'm still pleased with him. I don't miss an opportunity to be in the woods. Rattled him into bow range, and had the 20 Gauge H&R Ultra Slugger in my hand and got it done, and am beyond pleased with him. Now, to kill a couple of does with my remaining tags out of my new Tethrd Mantis and my season will be complete!
> 
> View attachment 6994527
> 
> View attachment 6994529


Damn nice deer. Congrats!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

maxiek said:


> Seems like they are on lock down with a doe right now in SE IL.


Exactly what I'm thinking. Sat our most productive farm and rattled in 7 different bucks Saturday ( all 2-3 year olds) and 0 does). That place is usually swarming with does too.


----------



## air rn (Mar 26, 2007)

Same for me. We had a buck locked down with a doe last night. They did not move 50 yards all evening. He grunted a lot. Made scrapes and rubbed his antlers. Doe did not even get up until last 20 minutes of light. She walked away taking him with her. Too thick for an ethical shot from my 13yo new hunter. But it was a memory we will have forever. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76 (Nov 26, 2007)

Sat all three days in Woodford county. Sunrise to sunset sits over a two acre corn food plot. 
Fri - Two fawns and doe 
Sat - Two does and two small bucks
Sun - Zero
This is a spot where I see 8-10 deer every morning or evening sit. Not a lot of pressure from the neighbors. Lot of crops still up but they were there last week as well so can't use that excuse. Maybe weather, who knows but it was slow. Very few shots Sat and Sunday.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mckbcat2000 (Feb 6, 2005)

Fulldraw_76 said:


> Sat all three days in Woodford county. Sunrise to sunset sits over a two acre corn food plot.
> Fri - Two fawns and doe
> Sat - Two does and two small bucks
> Sun - Zero
> ...


Pretty much how my weekend went. Biggest buck I saw was probably 25 inches. This is on 160 private acres over 3 acres of standing beans in a great neighborhood in Marion County. Mind boggling how it could be that bad.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

I saw a lot of deer all weekend. Several shooters and a ton of younger bucks cruising throughout the day each day. It did seem like the more mature bucks were with does for the most part, but I did see a couple with a doe in the fields on Friday and Saturday afternoons. I also saw a couple of mature bucks cruising or enter the fields and then head for the does once they got out there. I did end up taking a good one Sunday morning. I have several trailcam pics of him this season but had never seen him from the stand until yesterday, he was definitely one of the ones that I was waiting for.

We also heard relatively little shooting this weekend. Most guys I have talked to have said the same thing. I was curious what everyone on here experienced and to see what the first weekend harvest numbers will be.


----------



## sfoxiv (Aug 10, 2005)

Only saw one deer, but it was a great firearm season! Back to the archery tackle for the remainder of the year.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBBH (Sep 10, 2007)

Thats a great buck! I saw lots of chasing the first 2 days. Probably didnt go an hour without some sort of buck activity. I ended up getting a big 8 Saturday morning during the rain and sleet. a young doe was being chased 9 bucks. 8 yearlings/basket racks and the big one I shot. It was pretty crazy, I have never watched a herd of bucks like that. It was almost funnier because of all the little guys getting tough with each other. My buddies in camp didnt have as good of luck. we didnt hear very many shots considering what we usually do in our area.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

air rn said:


> Same for me. We had a buck locked down with a doe last night. They did not move 50 yards all evening. He grunted a lot. Made scrapes and rubbed his antlers. Doe did not even get up until last 20 minutes of light. She walked away taking him with her. Too thick for an ethical shot from my 13yo new hunter. But it was a memory we will have forever.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That was my Sunday afternoon. I never even saw the doe, she was bedded inside the timber and apparently down in the ravine a little ways. A 2 year old 8 pointer hung around the entire time just staring into the trees, every once in a while he would get too close and the 3 year old 8 pointer that was tending the doe would come out of the treeline and chase away the smaller buck. Then he would rub a tree, hit a scrape, then go back to the doe.

It was a pretty good show, would have been even better if a bigger buck would have come by to check out that hot doe. Would have been interesting to see what would have happened if that 3 year old 8 had to try to run off a 4-5 year old buck.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

First weekend numbers are out 



> SPRINGFIELD, Ill. — (AP) State officials say hunters in Illinois took a total of 50,173 deer during the first weekend of the firearm season Nov. 22-24.
> 
> The preliminary total reflects a 15% drop in the number of deer harvested compared with the first weekend in 2018.


----------



## mbruns (Nov 27, 2018)

Lots of deer moving this evening in the fog. Even saw a nice buck hot on the trail of a doe. Chased her clear across a field.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Anyone in SoIL going to brave the high winds in the morning? I'm considering just trying to shoot birds. A group of buddies hit a public hole near my house and dropped 40 yesterday morning.


----------



## Tsimmerson (Sep 10, 2015)

Took my son to Pike again this year for 1st gun. This year we took one of his friends with us. He had killed 2 deer in his life. 1st morning I was sitting with his friend and a deer we've had on camera all year and been trying to shoot comes walking across the beanfield 30 mins after daylight. I stop the deer and he makes a good shot at 80 yds and he has his 1st 180 class deer on the ground. Funny how the new hunter always seems to kill a giant. He was thrilled and so were we. He and I went to the same box stand that afternoon to scout for my son who was on the other side of the farm. At Dark we had a 145" 10 walk out and chase does around. Next evening I got my son in a lock on about 50 downwind of the trail he walked out on and at 4 oclock he walked out. 55 yard shot and my son had his best deer ever. Great 2 days for us all. Didn't see the numbers of deer we usually but a great trip regardless. Love it when kids get a good one and are so excited.


----------



## mbruns (Nov 27, 2018)

Saw a couple bucks bumping a doe this evening in a bean field. This cold front coming this week should get them hitting the food before dark hopefully.


----------



## Hudsy (Jan 23, 2017)

Tsimmerson said:


> Took my son to Pike again this year for 1st gun. This year we took one of his friends with us. He had killed 2 deer in his life. 1st morning I was sitting with his friend and a deer we've had on camera all year and been trying to shoot comes walking across the beanfield 30 mins after daylight. I stop the deer and he makes a good shot at 80 yds and he has his 1st 180 class deer on the ground. Funny how the new hunter always seems to kill a giant. He was thrilled and so were we. He and I went to the same box stand that afternoon to scout for my son who was on the other side of the farm. At Dark we had a 145" 10 walk out and chase does around. Next evening I got my son in a lock on about 50 downwind of the trail he walked out on and at 4 oclock he walked out. 55 yard shot and my son had his best deer ever. Great 2 days for us all. Didn't see the numbers of deer we usually but a great trip regardless. Love it when kids get a good one and are so excited.
> View attachment 7001785
> View attachment 7001787


Wow! That’s some great memories there. Thanks for sharing!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbruns (Nov 27, 2018)

Deer were hitting the beans hard last night. A broken racked would-be 8 pt almost got too close. He ended up circled downwind and locking antlers with a two year old 8 pt for about 10 minutes. Cool seeing bucks fighting this late in the season enough though it wasn't an all out brawl.


----------



## gridrunner (Jul 27, 2016)

Anyone else seeing any Bucks moving? 

Anyone seen any signs of a second rut?


----------



## air rn (Mar 26, 2007)

Deer were out this eve. Lots of light sparring and a few pushing does around. Deer are concentrated on food with the snow and cold temps. Not true rutting. But the boys sure want the last few does and yearlings to cone in. Cameras show morning hunts are a bust. Stick to evenings and the last 2 hours. Be a few good 9nes killed but history shows that most of my bucks will make it. 80 percent of guys are done. I grind it out til last day. Shot one of my largest typical on the very last day of season 2010. They get real pattern able if ya hunt them smart! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

Anyone going out these last few days? Whatcha seeing?


----------



## Fulldraw_76 (Nov 26, 2007)

It's been so warm that the movement has been really late. Did see a nice eight pointer with three smaller bucks last Thursday. 
Cams show deer moving about an hour after dark, could be from the typical hunting pressure but the weather is definitely not helping. Also can't get into my good spots with the south winds.
Three inches of snow for Halloween and 60 degrees for Christmas. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

Fulldraw_76 said:


> It's been so warm that the movement has been really late. Did see a nice eight pointer with three smaller bucks last Thursday.
> Cams show deer moving about an hour after dark, could be from the typical hunting pressure but the weather is definitely not helping. Also can't get into my good spots with the south winds.
> Three inches of snow for Halloween and 60 degrees for Christmas.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


I'm heading up to my place tomorrow for a few days. Looks like all day sits may not be the way to go unless I go way deep into woods around Honey Suckle.


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

I’ll be hunting jim Edgar panther creek the last week of October and first two weeks of November. As well as both shotgun seasons

I’ve only hunted jim Edgar one other time back in 2013. I spent a lot of time scouting different areas this past summer and I’m looking forward to it


----------



## Johnnyshooter05 (7 mo ago)

neverfading09 said:


> I’m dying to get out! I’ll be hunting Kaskaskia River by Baldwin Lake as well as Pyramid.
> Was curious how you guys would hunt a spot I hunted last year.
> 
> View attachment 6934281
> ...


Funny I was just e scouting and pinned the same spot you had your stand at the natural funnel of the field and creek. I just got into hunting the kaskaskia bottoms and was wondering if you still hunt it and if so what luck you’ve had with it


----------

